# Price for Puppy



## saltymalty

Hi everyone. I am curious, how much is the "going rate" for a well bred, AKC maltese puppy? Here, on the east coast they seem to run from $1500 to $3000.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

In the midwest (central IA specifically) the starting price is $500. When I was calling around they seemed to go up to around $1,000. Most were between $600-750 for a female puppy.


----------



## doctorcathy

i live in ca, i paid $1,000 and $1200. i saw some for around $600 too.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Caesar was 400 here.


----------



## mylittlebella

In in South Florida and it all depends on the size. You can find some for $500 (the larger ones) and they go up to ridiculous prices.

I paid $850 for Piccolina and since she died the lady that sold her to me bought me Bella from a breeder so I'm not sure how much she paid for her.


----------



## nataliecmu

I really couldn't find puppies for less then $900 here in Michigan. So, I ended up looking in Ohio.. It was worth the drive, Tini and Milo are very healthy and I really liked the breeder... we got them for $500 and $550. The breeder came down $100 on each because we got two!


----------



## Elegant

$2000 for Chanel in California.

The breeder shows them as well. When I was looking for a Maltese, even in Florida and in Michigan, the going rate was $2000 - $2500 for a female. Pricing for males is much less expensive.

~Elegant


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Sep 23 2004, 07:12 PM
> *$2000 for Chanel in California.
> 
> The breeder shows them as well.  When I was looking for a Maltese, even in Florida and in Michigan, the going rate was $2000 - $2500 for a female.  Pricing for males is much less expensive.
> 
> ~Elegant
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9872*


[/QUOTE]
Elegant,

Same thing goes here too. Males are less expensive than the females. I was told by another breeder (not the one I'm getting my puppy from) that the reason is because girls can have babies. As soon as she was done saying that, she said that she only sells her pups with spay/neuter agreements in the contract. So what gives with the price difference? Doesn't it become moot if the dog is spayed? And how about a boy who can "collect" stud fees? Shouldn't that be worth some added value? I am sure there is some valid reasoning for the difference in pricing, but dang if I know what it is.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Prices here range from 400-800 best I can tell.
I got Brinkley in Oklahoma for 400...
Although he is priceless to me!!!!


----------



## Brittany Lot

My breeder (who shows) priced both males and females between $2000 and $2500 here in Ca. I get the impression that they are more popular in California...probably because they are "trendy" here.


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by Brittany Lot_@Sep 24 2004, 12:05 PM
> *My breeder (who shows) priced both males and females between $2000 and $2500 here in Ca.  I get the impression that they are more popular in California...probably because they are "trendy" here.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9919*


[/QUOTE]

I think you're onto something. Your maltese is so beautiful. How do you keep it's coat so white?


----------



## Maxismom

Maxi cost 1700 New york


----------



## lani




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Tlunn and I both live in Tennesse. And she's right. It's between 500-800. And Tlunn's also right about them being pricless. (not a mastercard advertisement







)


----------



## Elegant

Lani, who is your breeder? I live in LA county...just wondering!

~Elegant


----------



## Brittany Lot

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Sep 24 2004, 10:17 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Brittany Lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 24 2004, 12:05 PM
> *My breeder (who shows) priced both males and females between $2000 and $2500 here in Ca.  I get the impression that they are more popular in California...probably because they are "trendy" here.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9919*
Click to expand...

I think you're onto something. Your maltese is so beautiful. How do you keep it's coat so white?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9920
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks! For tear stain prevention I use corn starch during the day and occasionally I'll use 3% hydrogen-peroxide at night. Other than that I don't do anything special I don't think.



> _Originally posted by Lani_@Sep 25 2004, 03:13 PM
> *When I got Princess, Breeder was asking for $1500. She has champion bloodlines. I think anyone who charges $2500 is sooooooo ridiculous!!!! If people stopped paying such outrageous prices then these breeders would ask for less. I personally would never pay more than $1500 and that's if the parents are both champions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9986*


[/QUOTE]

Champion bloodlines can really mean anything and doesn't necessarily secure that you are getting a quality dog. A breeder can claim "champion bloodlines" and you'll get a dog without full black points whose great-great-great-great-great grandfather was the "champion" of some random competition. I don't recommend spending $2000+ if you aren't well informed on such issues. It's important to understand what you are talking about when negotiating with breeders or it is possible to get scammed. Zoe's father was champion while her grandfather was the number one breeder/owner/handled maltese in the country in 2001. Combining a trendy area with a "champion quality" dog tends to lead to a high price. It doesn't make it "soooooooo ridiculous," it just makes it expensive.


----------



## saltymalty

I think that this is a very interesting discussion. I can say that our breeder is top-notch in terms of the quality of the pups. But I do have another question, do breeders usually negotiate the price for their pups? I definitely got the impression that price was non-negotiable.


----------



## lani

Elegant,

My breeder was a lady named Rose Rodgers out of Riverside, CA. Her business is called Maltese Falcon.

SaltyMalty,

I believe that anything is negotiable in life. After all, we as buyers are dealing from a position of strength. The breeder only has a small window of time to sell the puppy before it grows into a dog.

Brittany Lot,

That is a good point that people should be aware of. Since I was looking for a quality pet and not necessarily a show dog, that is why I decided that anything over $1500 was too much (you're right, I meant expensive, not ridiculous  ). I guess that if people feel that $2000+ is worth it for a show dog, then it's their money, go for it, but I was just trying to say that to a certain extent it is the buyers who determine the price, and if we could send a message to the breeders that $2000 is too much to pay for a dog, then maybe they will start asking for less. After all, how can you put a price on a life? I can understand that it is a business, and that the breeder will need to recoup overhead and make a little profit on top to stay in business and earn a living, but how much profit is too much?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

For me the only thing that really mattered was that they were purebred. Most of them guarantee that they're very healthy but, you can't even count on that. I had a friend who has a teeny weeny maltese, and she had a heart murmur. ButterCloud is very healthy and strong, but he *always* has ear issues and Noriko never does. Noriko's dad is a champion/show dog or whatever, but like why would that matter to me? I think the only thing you gotta look for in a dog is if he has the right personality that fits yours. But, that could change, too. I thought I brought home a mellow baby. Mellow my butt!

My brother and I are very different too! For example,my brother is so smart, he gets things instantly. And me? I swear I have ADD! I have to study 2-3 times harder to get the same grade he does. It took him a minute to do his accounting hw, and it took me all day! So I don't quite understand how they KNOW that this dog is a certain way. 

Dude, what is my point! I dont know what my point is. I don't even know why I put my 2 cents in when I am sick! I'm so delirious! :wacko:


----------



## Guest

I live in Ohio and here they go from 800 on up to 3000. I found Lacey in Pennsylvania and I paid 1000.00 for her. She has champion bloodlines going way back and she is just beautiful. She is wonderful so the price doesn't seem to be a problem to me at all. My breeder shows her dogs and breeds them. She keeps the ones that look like they can show. By the way, I went to Pennsylvania because of the breeder but also because she had a litter that would be available when I wanted to get a puppy. She kept Lacey an extra 2 weeks for me because of some traveling I had to do for work. So Lacey didn't come home until she was 14 weeks old. The main thing is to find a breeder that you are comfortable with. I looked for almost a year until I found a breeder I liked and who liked me. Many breeders here in Ohio didn't want to talk to me until the puppies were born and I wanted to find a breeder that would let me see the parents and home before I committed. My breeder let me see Lacey's parents before she was born. I couldn't meet Lacey until she was at least 6 weeks old and then my breeder let me visit and get to know Lacey and learn how to take care of a maltese before I brought her home.


----------



## MyBushi

When i went to get Bushi the Breeder wanted $1400.00 for Bushi, and i got her down to $1100.00... Bushi is a Male and he now weighs 4lbs. He was worth every Penny.


----------



## babycoconut

coco was $850. This is here in PA. I'm not sure what the other prices of Malts arounde here are, though.


----------



## babycoconut

> _Originally posted by jami_@Sep 26 2004, 06:55 PM
> *I live in Ohio and here they go from 800 on up to 3000.  I found Lacey in Pennsylvania and I paid 1000.00 for her.  She has champion bloodlines going way back and she is just beautiful.  She is wonderful so the price doesn't seem to be a problem to me at all.  My breeder shows her dogs and breeds them.  She keeps the ones that look like they can show.  By the way, I went to Pennsylvania because of the breeder but also because she had a litter that would be available when I wanted to get a puppy.  She kept Lacey an extra 2 weeks for me because of some traveling I had to do for work.  So Lacey didn't come home until she was 14 weeks old.  The main thing is to find a breeder that you are comfortable with.  I looked for almost a year until I found a breeder I liked and who liked me.  Many breeders here in Ohio didn't want to talk to me until the puppies were born and I wanted to find a breeder that would let me see the parents and home before I committed.  My breeder let me see Lacey's parents before she was born.  I couldn't meet Lacey until she was at least 6 weeks old and then my breeder let me visit and get to know Lacey and learn how to take care of a maltese before I brought her home.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10045*


[/QUOTE]

Oh cool! You got her in PA! Do you mind me asking who your breeder was and where they're located? (Juuuust in case i might need another Malt sometime!)


----------



## charmypoo

The price range you quoted is accurate for any breeder who actively shows their Maltese. I don't mind paying the premium if the parents of my puppy are indeed very successful Maltese who are known for the quality of kids they produce and also for merits they achived themselves. However, I am not willing to pay those prices for just any breeder claiming they have champions in the pedigree (4 generations back) or from a breeder who uses a nice sire with a poorly bred female and think they can charge $3000 for the puppies.

In 2000, I paid $1200 (discounted from $1500) from Jenny Siliski for Cookie. Cookie was suppose to be champion sired and one of her litter mates is now a champion but who knows what is the truth and what is a lie. In 2001, I paid $1500 for Nibbler who is a boy. He has an extremely impressive pedigree where both his parents are champions but that is not really it - they were great champions and his grand-parents etc were also outstanding. In 2004, I got Sparkle but I will not mention her price. I co-own her with her breeder and we were hoping to show her and I will co-own her till a puppy is returned. But because of Sparkle's unexpected small size, we will not be breeding her so she is not getting a puppy back.


----------



## Maltese_Lover

I got Fifi for $600.00 here in Canada. And her parents were both champions...I think I got Fifi for a pretty good price














I'm not going to be showing or breeding Fifi though, she is just gonna be a loving companion


----------



## jmm

Pet quality $1,000-2,500 from a reputable, responsible breeder. I haven't seen anything from a reputable breeder under $1,000 other than retired breeding dogs for adoption. 

You won't see a show dog for under $3,000.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 30 2004, 05:57 PM
> *Pet quality $1,000-2,500 from a reputable, responsible breeder. I haven't seen anything from a reputable breeder under $1,000 other than retired breeding dogs for adoption.
> 
> You won't see a show dog for under $3,000.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26423*


[/QUOTE]

That has been my experience, also. It seems that those under $1,000 are from non-professional home breeders. Kallie was $650 from such a breeder over two years' ago; both her parents were purchased at pet stores.









Catcher cost a lot more, from a professional breeder.


----------



## babygirl

I too am on the east coast and I paid $1500 for both of my girls. They are in the 4-6 lb range.


----------



## dr.jaimie

i got parker for $500 i wouldnt say the breeder was irresponsible. i think it depends on where u live.


----------



## Laceys mom

Babycocnut 

So sorry I didn't reply - I just didn't see your question until I read through the whole post. My breeders name is Josy Dieppa. Her website is:

http://www.josymirmaltese.com

She is just a wonderful woman. Her husband is too. She let me come to her house anytime I wanted too and let me spend hours there with her and her wonderful dogs. While, anyday but Friday. Friday is bath day at her house. I even meet Lacey's parents before Lacey was born. Anytime I email her she replies and answers any questions I have. I email her with updates of Lacey all the time. Lacey is a beautiful little dog, but not show quality. Everyone who sees Lacey says that she is, but I think her body is to long for her height. She has wonderful hair, all her black points are just wonderful, her personality is great. Josy was very honest with me on how big she thought Lacey would be. Lacey should top out at about 8 pounds. She told me if I wanted a smaller dog I should consider Lacey's sister or brother. She didn't want me to be disappointed with Lacey's size. I told her what kind of personality I wanted in a dog and I can tell you that Lacey is exactly what I wanted! If I ever wanted to get Lacey a sister or brother I would defintely go through my breeder again. My vet says that Lacey is perfect. She was and is very pleased with Lacey. She told me she doesn't like the trend of the dogs getting smaller and smaller in size. She sees to many problems so she was very happy with Lacey's size and says that she is just perfect.

I think when you find a wonderful breeder you should tell everyone you can. I would highly recommend her to anyone who was looking for a dog. She loves all her dogs and takes very good care of them. She even kept Lacey an extra two weeks for me. Lacey came with all 3 sets of her puppy shots and she was microchipped. She has even offered to watch Lacey for me if I ever go on vacation. She says she would love to do it. Anytime I am in Pennsylvania she has said I can stop by and of course I should bring Lacey.


----------



## jmm

A reputable breeder:

shows a representative sample of their breeding stock
health tests and knows the history on the health in the pedigree (this is difficult in our breed because breeders are still refusing to test for genetic problems that can be deadly)
evaluates the temperament on their dogs
knows not only about the parents, but knows deeper into the pedigree (size, structural faults and strengths)
does not breed a dog under 2 years of age (18 months for some toys)
is breeding solely to produce a better Maltese
understands canine structure
is willing to mentor you with your new puppy (training, vet care, grooming, etc.)
interviews potential homes
sells puppies at 12 weeks of age or older
requires spay/neuter unless sold as a show quality dog


----------



## Pippinsmom

> Pet quality $1,000-2,500 from a reputable, responsible breeder. I haven't seen anything from a reputable breeder under $1,000 other than retired breeding dogs for adoption.[/B]


Pippin came from a small show breeder in MO, I paid $1200 for him. This thread is starting to confuse me a little bit, I'm new to this whole pedigree thing. If you are looking for a pet quality pup, does having a champion sire or champion lines really matter? I wanted to get a little girl next year, my breeder charges $1500 for a female pup, champion sired....or I can go to Rhapsody or another top show kennel and pay $3k plus. Is there a reason I should choose a top show kennel over my breeder? Just so I can make an informed decision.


----------



## Maltese_Lover

Well, do you think my breeder was lieing? But I don't think he would do that







I think he would tell me the truth about Fifi's parents being champions. Maybe it all depends on where you live. But there also is a possibility that he could have not been telling the truth...cause I didn't purchase Fifi from the real breeder. I purchased her from the brother of the breeder. Fifi's breeder lives in Toronto, and the breeder's brother lives in London/Ontario (which is where I live). He told me that his sister (breeder) gave Fifi to him because his wife was dieing from cancer and she always wanted a maltese puppy, so he was gonna give Fifi to her for a gift....but then it was to late...his wife died, before Fifi came







So he wanted to give Fifi away to another loving family (which is my family  ). I went to go pick Fifi up for $600.00, and while I was chating with him about Fifi, he told me that his sister told him that Fifi had parents that were champions and won many awards. So he said that I was getting a VERY good deal on a Fifi, and that he didn't expect more than $600.00 for Fifi. Hmmmm I think he was telling the truth...but who knows..Fifi is still and always will be my little loving companion


----------



## jmm

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Dec 30 2004, 07:53 PM
> *Pippin came from a small show breeder in MO, I paid $1200 for him.  This thread is starting to confuse me a little bit, I'm new to this whole pedigree thing.  If you are looking for a pet quality pup, does having a champion sire or champion lines really matter?  I wanted to get a little girl next year, my breeder charges $1500 for a female pup, champion sired....or I can go to Rhapsody or another top show kennel and pay $3k plus.  Is there a reason I should choose a top show kennel over my breeder?  Just so I can make an informed decision.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26445*


[/QUOTE]

Showing dogs is just one piece of being a responsible breeder. A representative sample from the breeder should be proven in the show ring (preferably to include the parents of the pup). Showing give multiple opinions on the quality of the dog. Yes, there are politics in the ring, but there are also judges who have studied and know dog structure and breed standards. 

Two champions don't necessarily make great pups. It takes more than titles to breed quality, health dogs. 

Not every quality breeder has a kennel, some are rather small. That doesn't make either one better or worse, just different. 

Show quality males usually start around $3000...so a pet quality female would be just below that. Some of it definately depends on your location. A c-section during regular business hours is around $1500 here, so just imagine what that is on emergency. To keep breeding, and say having one, maybe two pups to sell, the price has to be up there. It is the price of doing it right.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Maltese_Lover_@Dec 30 2004, 09:29 PM
> *Well, do you think my breeder was lieing? But I don't think he would do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he would tell me the truth about Fifi's parents being champions. Maybe it all depends on where you live. But there also is a possibility that he could have not been telling the truth...cause I didn't purchase Fifi from the real breeder. I purchased her from the brother of the breeder. Fifi's breeder lives in Toronto, and the breeder's brother lives in London/Ontario (which is where I live). He told me that his sister (breeder) gave Fifi to him because his wife was dieing from cancer and she always wanted a maltese puppy, so he was gonna give Fifi to her for a gift....but then it was to late...his wife died, before Fifi came
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he wanted to give Fifi away to another loving family (which is my family  ). I went to go pick Fifi up for $600.00, and while I was chating with him about Fifi, he told me that his sister told him that Fifi had parents that were champions and won many awards. So he said that I was getting a VERY good deal on a Fifi, and that he didn't expect more than $600.00 for Fifi. Hmmmm I think he was telling the truth...but who knows..Fifi is still and always will be my little loving companion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26458*


[/QUOTE]

If the litter was registered you can get her pedigree ... it will indicate champion with CH in front of the name.


----------



## charmypoo

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Dec 30 2004, 07:53 PM
> *Pippin came from a small show breeder in MO, I paid $1200 for him.  This thread is starting to confuse me a little bit, I'm new to this whole pedigree thing.  If you are looking for a pet quality pup, does having a champion sire or champion lines really matter?  I wanted to get a little girl next year, my breeder charges $1500 for a female pup, champion sired....or I can go to Rhapsody or another top show kennel and pay $3k plus.  Is there a reason I should choose a top show kennel over my breeder?  Just so I can make an informed decision.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26445*


[/QUOTE]

In recent years, I have found that my preference are breeders with smaller breeding programs. In my mind, if a breeder has 50 Maltese, there is no way they can give each one the attention and love they need.

The most well known breeders are also likely swamped with tons and tons of inquiries day and night. They may not have enough time to spend with each new owner. There is also such a high demand for their pet puppies that the perfect pup for you may be offered to someone else based on timing. When there is such high demand, breeders may become less accomadating.

With Waffle and Sparkle, I went with "lesser" known breeders who were breeding the lines and look I loved. They had time to talk to me and learn about me. They got to know me personally and picked the perfect baby to suit my family. Waffle is everything I ever wanted in a Shih Tzu and Sparkle is everything I wanted in a Maltese - well almost.


----------



## Pippinsmom

Thank you for the thoughtful insight! I feel much better now about making my decision, you have definitely put some of my concerns to rest!


----------



## k/c mom

I've been thinking about the subject of the last few posts.... In my search for puppy, I found several tiers of breeders. These are not puppymills and are legitimate breeders but there is a big difference in price and quality. This is not a "scientific" listing... just what I have discovered in my quest for a baby last spring. There may be breeders who fit between these categories and I'm not sure where to put the one mentioned on SM not long ago, Ballet Blanc, since its prices are even higher than those of the "famous" breeders.

- Famous breeders of distinction who are almost celebrities in the Maltese world such as Divine, Marcris, Rhapsody and several others. Their pet quality puppies come from well-known, proven, champions on both sides and even the pet quality puppies are not terribly far from the standard. Some will sell show prospect puppies. Pet prices are around $2,000-$3,500.

- Breeders who have a small breeding program using champion dams and/or sires that have come out of the famous breeders' programs. Most of these breeders sell puppies of show quality also. Pedigrees include lots of champions and well-known names. They follow the AMA guidelines. Pet quality prices are around $1,200-$2,500. 

- Breeders whose dams and/or sires are not necessarily from champions although there may be a champion here and there on the pedigree, but not necessarily one that is well known. They seem to know about the breed and follow the AMA guidelines and do require spay/neuter contracts, etc. They don't usually have show quality puppies. Prices for pets are approx. $1,000-$1,500.

- Breeders whose dams and sires come from various places and there are no champions in the pedigrees. The dogs usually mature to a larger size and can be pretty far from the standard. They tend to be the breeders who advertise in the newspaper. Many times these breeders let their puppies go at 6-9 weeks and they don't require a spay/neuter agreement. Their pet prices are approx. $400-$800.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

K/C's mom, this is an excellent analysis.

I have found the same thing--not just when researching for Sylphide, but I am also researching again--considering getting another puppy or adolescent or young adult sometime in the future, and doing my homework. I am also looking into rescue.

We should perhaps note here that some online sites claiming teacup puppies who are clearly not reputable breeders are selling their pups at $2000 +, and that price is no indication of reputation, love for the breed, and, should I say, non-puppy-millness? 

*Also, a word of caution to everyone researching:* 

Jennifer Silinski of Hollybelles had a great site that sold her as a small, reputable breeder, with a few lovely furbabies who were homeraised, and this is what the public saw and the Maltese community believed.

Meanwhile, she had stack up on stack of a couple hundred little Maltese kept in horrendous conditions in her garage. She personally removed their vocal cords so that their screams would be silent, bred and overbred these poors babies to death...and even discarded live newborns in the trash. Things are not always what they seem. Trust your instincts.


----------



## msmagnolia

Sher, I agree with your assessment. That has pretty much been my experience except that the small breeding program breeders had prices that were a little higher. 

I personally prefer the small breeding programs but wanted a breeder who is also showing. I talked to quite a few breeders when I was searching for Sadie, some really big, well known ones and some that were smaller. I wasn't put off by their prices, but for me I was concerned about a breeder that had many litters each year. Even tho they say that the puppies are socialized, etc. I just know that it would be hard to have the same kind of human interaction as that of a small breeder who has the dogs in their homes. I also liked the breeders that weren't necessarily in a big rush to get the dogs out of their homes. In evaluating the puppies for show, they were willing to keep them for 4 months, 6 months, or longer. There are some really nice folks in the southeast. One lady who lives in Florida and Alabama could barely stand to part with her puppies. I finally gave up on her because she wasn't in a hurry to sell a 6 month old. She said that she and her husband cried when each puppy went to its new home. I liked that she wasn't in a hurry to "get rid of the puppies." I also found that the breeders that I wanted to deal with loved to talk about Maltese and would talk on the phone forever.


----------



## Maxismom

maxi cost me 1700 and i have the certificate of pedigree im not really sure how to read it its starts out with sire which is kb white fluffy
listed in small letters says wh blk pts
than it lists dam 
kbs blizzard wh blk pts
than it goes on to list all those other names they have serial numbers

on the bottom it says in small letters researched from the official breed publications from american canine association inc for honey dew/ and the hunte corp lists and address in ekland mo i noticed on some of the other names listed there is a dna# 
when i reigistered maxi with the american pet registry KBS Blizzard and white fluffy are listed
does any one know what this all means
thanks


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Dec 31 2004, 04:29 PM
> *maxi cost me 1700 and i have the certificate of pedigree im not really sure how to read it its starts out with sire which is kb white fluffy
> listed in small letters says wh blk pts
> than it lists dam
> kbs blizzard wh blk pts
> than it goes on to list all those other names they have serial numbers
> 
> on the bottom it says in small letters researched from the official breed publications from american canine association inc for honey dew/ and the hunte corp lists and address  in ekland mo i noticed on some of the other names listed there is a dna#
> when i reigistered maxi with the american pet registry KBS Blizzard and white fluffy are listed
> does any one know what this all means
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26619*


[/QUOTE]

This is just saying who the mother and father of your dog are. The Hunte Corporation is a puppy broker. Here is their web site: http://www.huntecorp.com/


----------



## Maxismom

I also spoke to a few local breeders after i got maxi and i learned alot more
i wanted to get him a sister or brother so i was talking to this breeder in new york she told me that alot of times they will jack up the price so that they can get people that can afford to take care of a maltese and than they will negotiate a lower price once they narrow down and interview so thats one way i learned they do it


----------



## Maxismom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 31 2004, 04:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maxismom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 31 2004, 04:29 PM
> *maxi cost me 1700 and i have the certificate of pedigree im not really sure how to read it its starts out with sire which is kb white fluffy
> listed in small letters says wh blk pts
> than it lists dam
> kbs blizzard wh blk pts
> than it goes on to list all those other names they have serial numbers
> 
> on the bottom it says in small letters researched from the official breed publications from american canine association inc for honey dew/ and the hunte corp lists and address  in ekland mo i noticed on some of the other names listed there is a dna#
> when i reigistered maxi with the american pet registry KBS Blizzard and white fluffy are listed
> does any one know what this all means
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26619*
Click to expand...

This is just saying who the mother and father of your dog are. The Hunte Corporation is a puppy broker. Here is their web site: http://www.huntecorp.com/
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26624
[/B][/QUOTE]


well when you say puppy broker what exactly do you mean


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Maxismom+Dec 31 2004, 04:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's [email protected] 31 2004, 04:40 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-Maxismom*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Dec 31 2004, 04:29 PM
> maxi cost me 1700 and i have the certificate of pedigree im not really sure how to read it its starts out with sire which is kb white fluffy
> listed in small letters says wh blk pts
> than it lists dam
> kbs blizzard wh blk pts
> than it goes on to list all those other names they have serial numbers
> 
> on the bottom it says in small letters researched from the official breed publications from american canine association inc for honey dew/ and the hunte corp lists and address  in ekland mo i noticed on some of the other names listed there is a dna#
> when i reigistered maxi with the american pet registry KBS Blizzard and white fluffy are listed
> does any one know what this all means
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26619*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> This is just saying who the mother and father of your dog are. The Hunte Corporation is a puppy broker. Here is their web site: http://www.huntecorp.com/
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26624*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]


well when you say puppy broker what exactly do you mean
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26627
[/B][/QUOTE]

Brokers generally buy from puppymills.... They are a key supplier to Petland.

Here is what the Hunte Corp's web site says.... You may want to go to their site. There is a lot of info as well as a lot of photos and a "video tour". This is their pomotional material.... take it for what it's worth!

"Founded in 1991,The Hunte Corporation is the world's leading licensed distributor of pure-bred puppies to select pet stores. We take great pride in our “Puppy First” policy, and are totally committed to animal welfare.

Our puppies are supplied by the best licensed professional breeders in the country. Each pup is double-examined by one of our full time vets, both incoming and prior to delivery. It’s also microchipped for lifetime identification and beautifully groomed. 

Last but not least, your Hunte puppy is transported in comfort, complete with vaccination record, health certificate and pedigree, to your local pet store. 

All these puppy-friendly benefits are important, but the most important one of all is tender loving care. That’s why our staff members strive to spend quality time with every animal daily. Puppies that receive loving human care are better socialized. No wonder Hunte puppies make such happy, healthy pets!"


----------



## Maxismom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 31 2004, 04:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2004, 04:46 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's [email protected] 31 2004, 04:40 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maxismom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 31 2004, 04:29 PM
> maxi cost me 1700 and i have the certificate of pedigree im not really sure how to read it its starts out with sire which is kb white fluffy
> listed in small letters says wh blk pts
> than it lists dam
> kbs blizzard wh blk pts
> than it goes on to list all those other names they have serial numbers
> 
> on the bottom it says in small letters researched from the official breed publications from american canine association inc for honey dew/ and the hunte corp lists and address  in ekland mo i noticed on some of the other names listed there is a dna#
> when i reigistered maxi with the american pet registry KBS Blizzard and white fluffy are listed
> does any one know what this all means
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26619
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> This is just saying who the mother and father of your dog are. The Hunte Corporation is a puppy broker. Here is their web site: http://www.huntecorp.com/
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26624
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> well when you say puppy broker what exactly do you mean
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26627
> *
Click to expand...

Here is what the Hunte Corp's web site says.... You may want to go to their site. There is a lot of info as well as a lot of photos and a "video tour". 

"Founded in 1991,The Hunte Corporation is the world's leading licensed distributor of pure-bred puppies to select pet stores. We take great pride in our “Puppy First” policy, and are totally committed to animal welfare.

Our puppies are supplied by the best licensed professional breeders in the country. Each pup is double-examined by one of our full time vets, both incoming and prior to delivery. It’s also microchipped for lifetime identification and beautifully groomed. 

Last but not least, your Hunte puppy is transported in comfort, complete with vaccination record, health certificate and pedigree, to your local pet store. 

All these puppy-friendly benefits are important, but the most important one of all is tender loving care. That’s why our staff members strive to spend quality time with every animal daily. Puppies that receive loving human care are better socialized. No wonder Hunte puppies make such happy, healthy pets!"
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26628
[/B][/QUOTE]

thanks i went on the website ill read more later
gotta get ready to go out
have a happy new year


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Dec 31 2004, 04:17 PM
> *Sher, I agree with your assessment.  That has pretty much been my experience except that the small breeding program breeders had prices that were a little higher. *


Susan, I agree.... I edited the post to go up to $2,500.... thanks!


----------



## Sanvean

My Macy was a retiree from a great show breeder, and she was $500. I believe most pups in Michigan go for $1000 to $2000 for pet-quality.


----------



## lonestar

In Texas you can expect to pay between 1500-2000 with limited papers. My baby is from a wonderful show breeder "Veranda".Both parents are champions and I paid 1500 for him.He a georgous dog with tons of coat and truely a show dog look.I feel 1500 was a fair price for my dog.Good luck


----------



## nataliecmu

> _Originally posted by Sanvean_@Jan 9 2005, 11:10 AM
> *My Macy was a retiree from a great show breeder, and she was $500. I believe most pups in Michigan go for $1000 to $2000 for pet-quality.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28559*


[/QUOTE]


I agree, it is hard to find a Maltese in Michigan for less then $1000. I went to Ohio and my breeder if from a little town who breeds for "pets" not "show dogs"..I got Tini for $550, PLUS a 100 deposit I forgot about.. I posted when this thread frist was written...I had forgotten about the deposit though...

---oh, how money seems to not matter when you are buying your fur-baby!!!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom

The price was right on the Boom Boom... FREE! If you wanna hear the whole story... ask









Granted as many of you know he's half maltese half pom. 

I'm thinking of possibly getting him a sibling when we have more space though and have looked around a bit.. I live in northern WV between OH and PA (You ohio an pa people should tell me where you live... maybe our babies can play!) and I've seen pups from about 500 to 1500... I havent looked at the quality of breeders though, so I wouldn't jump on those prices... We're talking waaaaaaaay down the line...


----------



## Schatzi

I live in Michigan I got my Schatzi for 550$
and I am getting a Boy for 700$

Not all breeders are back yard breeders just because they charge less. 

Just because u spend 1,000 or more on ure dog doesnt give you anymore guaranty of size or anything else. Just because their parent was a showdog does not mean the pup will be a showdog. Ive seen back yard breeder's dont get me wrong, and yes u have to be carefull. But just because u dont pay 1,000 or more doesnt mean the Person is irresponsible or a puppy mill. 

The more you pay the better youre dog????


----------



## Zoes mom

> _Originally posted by Schatzi_@Jan 23 2005, 05:06 PM
> *I live in Michigan I got my Schatzi for 550$
> and I am getting a Boy for 700$
> 
> Not all breeders are back yard breeders just because they charge less.
> 
> Just because u spend 1,000 or more on ure dog doesnt give you anymore guaranty of size or anything else.  Just because their parent was a showdog does not mean the pup will be a showdog. Ive seen back yard breeder's dont get me wrong, and yes u have to be carefull. But just because u dont pay 1,000 or more doesnt mean the Person is irresponsible or a puppy mill.
> 
> The more you pay the better youre dog????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31004*


[/QUOTE]

Yes I agree, it doesn't matter how much you pay, some breeders will charge you 3,000 for a "pure bred maltese" and then you can find out later that the puppy is mixed with Bichon or something. I've heard of worse cases but I think it's fair to say you can look for a new baby to run you anywhere from $500-$5,000, it's up to you to set your limits and research everything you can about the breed, the breeders, the pups parents, they're parents, you want to learn as much as you can, and don't forget also to check the contracts they offer. Once you take all these things into consideration you can then make the best choice for yourself.
Learn what you get for what you spend.

A good example is say for instance someone offers you a pup for $500 but there's no health guarantee, but someone else has a pup for $2000 and there's a 5 yrs guarantee on your pet. Most would pay the $2000. It depends on you


----------



## Schatzi

Exactly!
I have a 1 Year health guaranty with my Schatzi and I will be getting a 1 year with my new Baby. Plus I had My schatzi at the vet within 24 hrs, to make her sure she had no sickess at the time wich was requestet by my breeder( I think thats always a great idea)
Like I said ,,,,,,,,be carefull but remember just because its "cheap" dont mean its broken lol


----------



## Puddles Mom

I paid $550 for Puddles. Hes not show material, but he's beautiful to me. Hes larger than some of your babies. Since being fixed, he's up to 9 lbs. 

I don't know if there is a blood line in him or not. Didn't worry about it, since I was not going to breed him. Just wanted a loving and beautiful baby Maltese.


----------



## k/c mom

I think everyone is happy with her own decision and that's good; however, I thought I'd share my experience for those who may read this in the future. I've had three Malts. Two were from so called "backyard breeders" and one from a "responsible" breeder. There is definitely a difference. My first Maltese Rosebud (1989-1992) and Kallie, who is now 2-1/2 years old cost about $650. I had found the breeders through ads in the newspaper (before I knew better). The breeders had lovely homes and the dogs were raised with their famlies in a clean and cozy environment. It was the first time breeding for both. The dogs parents were purchased at various pet stores. They were/are wonderful pets but they are not true to the breed standard. 

When I read info on the breed (I believe it was part of the breed standard) it would always say that Maltese were the most mild mannered of the toy breed. Well, I couldn't understand how they could say that because Rosebud was a wild child and she was not mild mannered. Nor is Kallie. They both had/have wonderful personalities but just not true to the breed. Everyone commented on what a wonderful personality Rosebud had. They both were/are large and their coats were/are rather thin but were/are sort of silky. Kallie does not have the black rim around her eyes. No matter all this..... They both were/are fabulous pets. Kallie is the sweetest dog there ever was and of course, I love her dearly.

Both of these "breeders" sold their dogs at 7 weeks old!







No instructions, nothing... just picked them up and that was that.

I bought Catcher from a "professional" breeder this past July and he is champion sired and has a lot of well-known champions in his bloodline. The breeder emailed 12 pages of instructions and we have kept in touch. She releases her dogs at 12 weeks, but due to circumstances she let Catcher come home at 11 weeks. He has a very thick luxurious coat and beautiful features. He is extremely mild mannered. He is almost Zen-like in his peacefulness. He just has an aura about him that is "deep". It is hard to explain. He looks like the pictures of Maltese that I see in magazines, etc. He has a very happy-go-lucky personality and is always "smiling". He is trusting and just seems very stable.

Now, I'm not sure how much of the good and the bad is a result of breeding or just the differences in animals, like in people. After having Catcher, though, and knowing what I know now about brokers, breeders, and the like, I would never buy from an ad in the newspaper again. I would buy from a breeder who breeds from champions and who is involved in showing, etc. and knows the history of the dog. But that's me... everyone has to do what feels right for them.


----------



## MalteseJane

I bought Alex through the newspaper from what you call a backyard breeder because they don't show. I paid 500 $ for him. He was 10 weeks old. He was very well socialized, size is to standard 5.8 lbs, he has a nice coat but I don't bother to let it grow for show purpose, has the black points though the rims around his eyes and the top of his nose got lighter with age, he has a loving personality and I have not had any major health problems besides his ruptured ligament who is not related to breeding. He is almost 8 years old (May) and has all his teeth and they are in great shape. I saw the parents on premise. They were inside dogs and the puppies were kept in the kitchen. I would never pay those outrageous prices for a pet dog. Those prices don't garanty that the dog will be healthy down the road. The breeders who ask such astronomical prices for the pet dogs are part of the problem too that puppy mills can exist. Who can afford such prices ? Are only rich people entiteled to have dogs ? How many breeders do you think do what Jackie suggested they do ?


----------



## Colette'sMom

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jan 23 2005, 08:14 PM
> *I bought Alex through the newspaper from what you call a backyard breeder because they don't show. I paid 500 $ for him. He was 10 weeks old. He was very well socialized, size is to standard 5.8 lbs, he has a nice coat but I don't bother to let it grow for show purpose, has the black points though the rims around his eyes and the top of his nose got lighter with age, he has a loving personality and I have not had any major health problems besides his ruptured ligament who is not related to breeding. He is almost 8 years old (May) and has all his teeth and they are in great shape. I saw the parents on premise. They were inside dogs and the puppies were kept in the kitchen. I would never pay those outrageous prices for a pet dog. Those prices don't garanty that the dog will be healthy down the road. The breeders who ask such astronomical prices for the pet dogs are part of the problem too that puppy mills can exist. Who can afford such prices ? Are only rich people entiteled to have dogs ? How many breeders do you think do what Jackie suggested they do ?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31032*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Colette'sMom

I feel that asking how much a Maltese costs, is a bit like asking how much a dress costs; there are so many variables. When I bought Colette, I knew I wanted a female from a good breeder. I was referred from one breeder to the next clear across the country. When one breeder's came kept coming up often, I knew I had found the one. I was right. He was caring and would only give me Colette when he felt she was ready to leave at 13 weeks. She also came from parents that were proven good breeders. Yes, I paid quite a bit. I wanted a pet quality dog just short of being Miss Perfect. Another important factor is where you live. I live in the New York area and what I have to pay for here can probably be obtained in middle America for half the price.
Does any of this impact on insuring that a dog will have a long healthy life? Probably not. The only thing that I know of that has been bred out of her is eye stain. She is a darling and the sweetest thing on 4 paws.
Gail
Colette'sMom


----------



## kodie

Kodie was 1,100 discounted (for my bf because he knew the family) from 1,200 (not a big discount). If you want to look at ONLY size and no other factors... we got a STEAL for Kodie... cause hes so little and such a cheep price! But... if you want to compare rep. breeders, kodie's liver disease (kodie is still very healthy), and all the other factors that are being talked about here on this thread... then we didnt get a good deal.
I noticed A LOT of maltese on the east coast are VERY expensive. There is this one lady that breeds them up the street from me house and she has a lot of bigger maltese (10lbs and more)... so she sells her pups around 500-700 range i believe.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Colette'sMom_@Feb 4 2005, 11:11 AM
> *I feel that asking how much a Maltese costs, is a bit like asking how much a dress costs; there are so many variables.  When I bought Colette, I knew I wanted a female from a good breeder.  I was referred from one breeder to the next clear across the country.  When one breeder's came kept coming up often, I knew I had found the one.  I was right.  He was caring and would only give me Colette when he felt she was ready to leave at 13 weeks.  She also came from parents that were proven good breeders. Yes, I paid quite a bit.  I wanted a pet quality dog just short of being Miss Perfect.  Another important factor is where you live.  I live in the New York area and what I have to pay for here can probably be obtained in middle America for half the price.
> Does any of this impact on insuring that a dog will have a long healthy life?  Probably not.  The only thing that I know of that has been bred out of her is eye stain.  She is a darling and the sweetest thing on 4 paws.
> Gail
> Colette'sMom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33381*


[/QUOTE]

Great analogy with the dress... or now that you've gotten started on it.... you can say that about cars or houses, too. There is a difference in Malts....I have one of each type; one that is not too close to standard and one that is much closer ... Love them both dearly, but I do appreciate the fact that Catcher is so much closer to the breed standard..... in both looks and personality.


----------



## Ladysmom

K&C's Mom is right. If you want a dog of a particular breed, your best chance of getting one with the breed characteristics you fell in love with is to get one from a good, reputable breeder who breeds with respect for the standard and strives for "typey" puppies.

Inexperienced breeders and puppy mills aren't careful about their breeding stock. Look at the Hollybelle Maltese that were seized. Many aren't thought to be purebred. Just because a puppy has papers doesn't mean it's 100% Maltese. Bichons are often mixed in because they are bigger and a bigger female has a safer preganancy and delivery and more puppies. I believe in the Hollybelle case, it was Westies that were interbred with Maltese.

My sister manages a vet office and tells me about all the "funny looking" Maltese she sees that their clients have gotten from pet shops, puppy mills and backyard breeders. Maltese with kinky Bichon coats or long noses and legs. And "giant" Maltese, not just a little bigger than the standard 4-7 pounds, but 12 and 13 pounders (and up!)

K&C's Mom describes Cather's temperament as almost Zen-like. Compare that to the hyper, "wired" improperly bred Maltese one often sees. My sister said they have a Maltese patient who is so hyper he makes a terrier seem calm!

And remember that puppy mill puppies especially can have very undesirable (and un-Malteselike) personality traits. They can be hard to socialize and always be nervous and hyper around strange people and dogs and in unfamiliar surroundings. They can also develop aggressive behavior after a year of age when they mature like growling and biting. They can also be very hard to housetrain. Remember, they come from generations of dogs who are not really domesticated but rather raised like rabbits in wire cages with minimum human contact.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 4 2005, 02:40 PM
> *K&C's Mom is right. If you want a dog of a particular breed, your best chance of getting one with the breed characteristics you fell in love with is to get one from a good, reputable breeder who breeds with respect for the standard and strives for "typey" puppies.
> 
> Inexperienced breeders and puppy mills aren't careful about their breeding stock. Look at the Hollybelle Maltese that were seized. Many aren't thought to be purebred. Just because a puppy has papers doesn't mean it's 100% Maltese. Bichons are often mixed in because they are bigger and a bigger female has a safer preganancy and delivery and more puppies. I believe in the Hollybelle case, it was Westies that were interbred with Maltese.
> 
> My sister manages a vet office and tells me about all the "funny looking" Maltese she sees that their clients have gotten from pet shops, puppy mills and backyard breeders. Maltese with kinky Bichon coats or long noses and legs. And "giant" Maltese, not just a little bigger than the standard 4-7 pounds, but 12 and 13 pounders (and up!)
> 
> K&C's Mom describes Cather's temperament as almost Zen-like. Compare that to the hyper, "wired" improperly bred Maltese one often sees. My sister said they have a Maltese patient who is so hyper he makes a terrier seem calm!
> 
> And remember that puppy mill puppies especially can have very undesirable (and un-Malteselike) personality traits. They can be hard to socialize and always be nervous and hyper around strange people and dogs and in unfamiliar surroundings. They can also develop aggressive behavior after a year of age when they mature like growling and biting. They can also be very hard to housetrain. Remember, they come from generations of dogs who are not really domesticated but rather raised like rabbits in wire cages with minimum human contact.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33448*


[/QUOTE]

Marj, you're so right... it is almost comical seeing K & C... I'll be holding Catcher and he will have his attention on me and be so calm and then there is Kallie barking, barking, barking and wanting to play... and I'm cuddling him with one arm and throwing the ball to her with the other. Now don't get me wrong... I do love Kallie's personality very much but if someone is looking for a Maltese and is expecting a certain temperament, they might be surprised to find one as high strung as Kallie is.... For me it is good... I really like having two that are so different but it was purely accidental......


----------



## msmagnolia

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 4 2005, 01:40 PM
> *My sister manages a vet office and tells me about all the "funny looking" Maltese she sees that their clients have gotten from pet shops, puppy mills and backyard breeders. Maltese with kinky Bichon coats or long noses and legs. And "giant" Maltese, not just a little bigger than the standard 4-7 pounds, but 12 and 13 pounders (and up!)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33448*


[/QUOTE]

I hear this! The best example that I can give is that when we got our bichon, we went with a great (if somewhat b**chy) breeder. My best friend decided she also wanted a bichon and couldn't imagine paying breeder prices so she got her boy from the paper for 1/3 the price. He is a sweet dog with a nice personality, but it is almost impossible to me that he could be purely bichon. He looks more like a poodle with the curly hair, rather than the cottony bichon hair. His body shape isn't even right. Most importantly, he has had significant health problems and they've spent thousands of dollars on healthcare to keep his quality of life up.


----------



## Harleysmom

We got Harley for 750.00. Probably paid too much as he doesn't have any champion breeding in him BUT he sure gives alot of Kissies and we wouldn't know what to do without him.He is 5 mths and weighs about 6 lbs.


----------



## dr.jaimie

well i feel like got a mercedes for the price of a KIA then!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Feb 5 2005, 09:50 AM
> *well i feel like got a mercedes for the price of a KIA then!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33594*


[/QUOTE]








ME too!


----------



## sherylmint

I believe it is not the quality of the dog but the quality they bring into our lives. Flurry is my baby and he is of the highest quality a little heart can give.








He was pretty pricey. (I am in NY)
Unless the breeder is a psychic they can not know what the gene pool will produce. The prices are at best a guesstimate.


----------



## Brit'sMom

My ex paid 1,500 I think

My breeder is not a show breeder but she knows a LOT about the maltese breed and their standard. She DNA tests the dogs and makes sure she does not inbreed (which was important to me). Brit has a lot of CH. in her pedigree, but since Im new to the maltese game, Im not sure if they are famous or not

I live in Texas

I see some maltese for as little as $600, and there is a puppy mill here called Texas Teacups that offers free puppies and maltese starting at $300. They have every breed of dog ever thought of, they are very scary.


----------



## Ladysmom

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Feb 5 2005, 12:23 PM
> *IUnless the breeder is a psychic they can not know what the gene pool will produce. The prices are at best a guesstimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33631*


[/QUOTE]

I disagree. A breeder has the responsibility to know what is in that gene pool before any mating so they will, with reasonable certainty, know what will be produced. This is done by pre-screening both males and females for any genetic weaknesses and then applying the very complicated science of genetics.

Unfortunately, that eliminates most of the people breeding Maltese today, the backyard breeders.

If you follow this link, then scroll down to the table at the bottom, you will see that passing along genetic problems is not just "bad luck".


----------



## Colette'sMom

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Feb 16 2005, 02:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sherylmint
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 5 2005, 12:23 PM
> *IUnless the breeder is a psychic they can not know what the gene pool will produce. The prices are at best a guesstimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33631*
Click to expand...

I disagree. A breeder has the responsibility to know what is in that gene pool before any mating so they will, with reasonable certainty, know what will be produced. This is done by pre-screening both males and females for any genetic weaknesses and then applying the very complicated science of genetics.

Unfortunately, that eliminates most of the people breeding Maltese today, the backyard breeders.

If you follow this link, then scroll down to the table at the bottom, you will see that passing along genetic problems is not just "bad luck".
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35903
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Feb 16 2005, 02:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sherylmint
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 5 2005, 12:23 PM
> *IUnless the breeder is a psychic they can not know what the gene pool will produce. The prices are at best a guesstimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33631*
Click to expand...

I disagree. A breeder has the responsibility to know what is in that gene pool before any mating so they will, with reasonable certainty, know what will be produced. This is done by pre-screening both males and females for any genetic weaknesses and then applying the very complicated science of genetics.

Unfortunately, that eliminates most of the people breeding Maltese today, the backyard breeders.

If you follow this link, then scroll down to the table at the bottom, you will see that passing along genetic problems is not just "bad luck".
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35903
[/B][/QUOTE]

Marj, the link you refer to isn't in your post....


----------



## Colette'sMom

Marg,
I couldn't agree with you more and you stated it so well. Gene pools absolutely exist. Of course this does not mean that oddities will appear or that if you mate two Westminster winners, the puppy will also be a winner, but the odds are with you to get a decent representation of the breed.
Tear stain has been bred out of my Maltese. There are no dogs in her line with tear stain problems, including Colette. This is just an example. We can even look at our own heredity. I can see where I am in the shallow end of the gene pool due to combinations of my parents' genes.
I am in no way saying that one cannot have a wonderful pet Maltese which has a long nose, curly hair, weighing 12 pounds. I am only saing that there is truth to. "It's in the genes". Breeders are extremely careful with another dog they will use as a mate. It is usually "hit", not "miss".

Gail


----------



## jmm

> _Originally posted by Colette'sMom_@Feb 16 2005, 07:04 PM
> *Marg,
> I couldn't agree with you more and you stated it so well.  Gene pools absolutely exist.  Of course this does not mean that oddities will appear or that if you mate two Westminster winners, the puppy will also be a winner, but the odds are with you to get a decent representation of the breed.
> Tear stain has been bred out of my Maltese.  There are no dogs in her line with tear stain problems, including Colette.  This is just an example.  We can even look at our own heredity.  I can see where I am in the shallow end of the gene pool due to combinations of my parents' genes.
> I am in no way saying that one cannot have a wonderful pet Maltese which has a long nose, curly hair, weighing 12 pounds.  I am only saing that there is truth to. "It's in the genes".  Breeders are extremely careful with another dog they will use as a mate.  It is usually "hit", not "miss".
> 
> Gail
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35980*


[/QUOTE]

Correct facial structure that allows the eyes to drain, not be too bulgy, and not have eyelid issues definately breeds the stains out!


----------



## charmypoo

I would love to have a tear stain free Maltese one day. All 3 of mine do







but some more than others.


----------



## Colette'sMom

> _Originally posted by JMM+Feb 16 2005, 11:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Colette'sMom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 16 2005, 07:04 PM
> *Marg,
> I couldn't agree with you more and you stated it so well.  Gene pools absolutely exist.  Of course this does not mean that oddities will appear or that if you mate two Westminster winners, the puppy will also be a winner, but the odds are with you to get a decent representation of the breed.
> Tear stain has been bred out of my Maltese.  There are no dogs in her line with tear stain problems, including Colette.  This is just an example.  We can even look at our own heredity.  I can see where I am in the shallow end of the gene pool due to combinations of my parents' genes.
> I am in no way saying that one cannot have a wonderful pet Maltese which has a long nose, curly hair, weighing 12 pounds.  I am only saing that there is truth to. "It's in the genes".  Breeders are extremely careful with another dog they will use as a mate.  It is usually "hit", not "miss".
> 
> Gail
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35980*
Click to expand...

Correct facial structure that allows the eyes to drain, not be too bulgy, and not have eyelid issues definately breeds the stains out!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36015
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Colette'sMom

Thank you so much for the tear stain explanation!


----------



## kodie

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Feb 17 2005, 12:04 AM
> *I would love to have a tear stain free Maltese one day.  All 3 of mine do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but some more than others.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36023*


[/QUOTE]
aww.... your babies are darling though!


----------



## jmm

Some styles of head structure just aren't going to drain right...part of it is preference. Of course, even if they do things like allergies can cause excessive tearing and then staining. It isn't completely cut and dry...


----------



## Ladysmom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 16 2005, 07:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2005, 02:52 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-sherylmint*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Feb 5 2005, 12:23 PM
> IUnless the breeder is a psychic they can not know what the gene pool will produce. The prices are at best a guesstimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33631*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> I disagree. A breeder has the responsibility to know what is in that gene pool before any mating so they will, with reasonable certainty, know what will be produced. This is done by pre-screening both males and females for any genetic weaknesses and then applying the very complicated science of genetics.
> 
> Unfortunately, that eliminates most of the people breeding Maltese today, the backyard breeders.
> 
> If you follow this link, then scroll down to the table at the bottom, you will see that passing along genetic problems is not just "bad luck".
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35903*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]

Marj, the link you refer to isn't in your post....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35979
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ooop! Senior moment! http://www.sharpeirescuenetwork.org/genetics.html


----------



## HappyB

Unless the breeder is a psychic they can not know what the gene pool will produce. The prices are at best a guesstimate. 

This not so. A breeder who truly knows their lines has a good chance of knowing what they will get if they breed a certain dog to a certain bitch. Sometime, we go for a certain facial features. We also want certain things in coat texture, etc. I can tell you my plans for my dogs for the next generation, and a "rough estimate" of the next several. I have one male I'm using to add quick growing coat. Another will be used to get a certain look I'm working with on the face. But, I'm working with dogs I know from proven lines. That is why I believe in purchasing dogs or paying stud fees on those whose line is known through their pedigree. I'm dealing with dogs with almost solid champions for at least five generations. This is what you get when you work with show breeders, and what is meant by working to better the breed. We are not just putting two dogs together to make pups. I've had a Best in Breed at Westminister with my male Westie and a number one ranking for the past two years. I'm one of three owners, and I have one Westie girl of my own who is my pet and a finished champion. I want to get to that point with my Maltese. It's a hobby for me. I don't see how I can ever get in the black the way I'm going, but I sure am having fun. I have a real job that supports my habit, I can't see it ever being paid for from sell of pups. Folks, "it ain't cheap".


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Mar 3 2005, 01:32 AM
> *Unless the breeder is a psychic they can not know what the gene pool will produce. The prices are at best a guesstimate.
> 
> This not so.  A breeder who truly knows their lines has a good chance of knowing what they will get if they breed a certain dog to a certain bitch.  Sometime, we go for a certain facial features.  We also want certain things in coat texture, etc.  I can tell you my plans for my dogs for the next generation, and a "rough estimate" of the next several.  I have one male I'm using to add quick growing coat.  Another will be used to get a certain look I'm working with on the face.  But, I'm working with dogs I know from proven lines.  That is why I believe in purchasing dogs or paying stud fees on those whose line is known through their pedigree.  I'm dealing with dogs with almost solid champions for at least five generations.  This is what you get when you work with show breeders, and what is meant by working to better the breed.  We are not just putting two dogs together to make pups.  I've had a Best in Breed  at Westminister with my male Westie and a number one ranking for the past two years. I'm one of three owners, and I have one Westie girl of my own who is my pet and a finished champion.  I want to get to that point with my Maltese.  It's a hobby for me.  I don't see how I can ever get in the black the way I'm going, but I sure am having fun.  I have a real job that supports my habit, I can't see it ever being paid for from sell of pups.  Folks, "it ain't cheap".
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39483*


[/QUOTE]

Wow... thank you so much for the "education". How interesting. I hope you will keep sharing! I would love to be in "your shoes"... I bet a lot of us would. As you say you're not making a fortune doing this but oh, what oh, how rewarding it must be... OK.... so not in money but in other things such as satisfaction, pride, fun, etc.!


----------



## Ladysmom

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Mar 3 2005, 01:32 AM
> *Unless the breeder is a psychic they can not know what the gene pool will produce. The prices are at best a guesstimate.
> 
> This not so.  A breeder who truly knows their lines has a good chance of knowing what they will get if they breed a certain dog to a certain bitch.  Sometime, we go for a certain facial features.  We also want certain things in coat texture, etc.  I can tell you my plans for my dogs for the next generation, and a "rough estimate" of the next several.  I have one male I'm using to add quick growing coat.  Another will be used to get a certain look I'm working with on the face.  But, I'm working with dogs I know from proven lines.  That is why I believe in purchasing dogs or paying stud fees on those whose line is known through their pedigree.  I'm dealing with dogs with almost solid champions for at least five generations.  This is what you get when you work with show breeders, and what is meant by working to better the breed.  We are not just putting two dogs together to make pups.  I've had a Best in Breed  at Westminister with my male Westie and a number one ranking for the past two years. I'm one of three owners, and I have one Westie girl of my own who is my pet and a finished champion.  I want to get to that point with my Maltese.  It's a hobby for me.  I don't see how I can ever get in the black the way I'm going, but I sure am having fun.  I have a real job that supports my habit, I can't see it ever being paid for from sell of pups.  Folks, "it ain't cheap".
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39483*


[/QUOTE]


Well said. Thank you so much for sharing this information. I keep saying "you get what you pay for", but your explanation is much more clear!


----------



## HappyB

Actually, I'm working very hard at spending what my children think they are going to inherit. <lol>


----------



## sherylmint

I am in NY maltese are $1,000 and up up up.


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Mar 4 2005, 12:17 AM
> *Actually, I'm working very hard at spending what my children think they are going to inherit.  <lol>
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39785*


[/QUOTE]
You are too funny!


----------



## Carol Ann

Here in the Seattle/Tacoma area, we paid $1000 for Beastie from a reputable breeder who is on the American Maltese Association's list of breeders. It would have cost $1500 if we did not agree (with signature on contract) to have him neutered at 6 months. 

We are also thinking about getting another Malt to play with Beastie (and us). He has brought so much joy into our lives!


----------



## alwaysbj

wooooooooooow......the prices in america.I got elmo from a breeder,she only bred dogs for pets not show dogs,i got him for $250,both parents were maltese,i would of payed anything for my precious baby..................nat and elmo.


----------



## miko's mommy

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Mar 5 2005, 01:00 PM
> *Here in the Seattle/Tacoma area, we paid $1000 for Beastie from a reputable breeder who is on the American Maltese Association's list of breeders. It would have cost $1500 if we did not agree (with signature on contract) to have him neutered at 6 months.
> 
> We are also thinking about getting another Malt to play with Beastie (and us). He has brought so much joy into our lives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40238*


[/QUOTE]

I am just curious...if you paid $1500 does that mean you would have breeding rights? So he is not pet quality? Or its just an incentive to neuter?

I really have no interest in breeding (our little boy is neutered) but I am just curious. In maybe 30 years or so (after I retire from other things) I may want to breed!!


----------



## jmm

All pets should be sold on a spay/neuter contract. If you are interested in breeding, you need a show quality dog which is usually sold as an older (6 months old) pup. Prices for show quality male pups are usually around $3000 and for bitches around $5000. 

On top of that, be prepared for the costs of finishing the dog in comformation and learning to evaluate structure/temperament by attending lots of shows, seminars, and visiting breeders. It is definately a long road to do it right, but a lot of fun if that is what you are interested in.


----------



## miko's mommy

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Mar 15 2005, 08:23 PM
> *All pets should be sold on a spay/neuter contract. If you are interested in breeding, you need a show quality dog which is usually sold as an older (6 months old) pup. Prices for show quality male pups are usually around $3000 and for bitches around $5000.
> 
> On top of that, be prepared for the costs of finishing the dog in comformation and learning to evaluate structure/temperament by attending lots of shows, seminars, and visiting breeders. It is definately a long road to do it right, but a lot of fun if that is what you are interested in.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43677*


[/QUOTE]

Thank you very much for the info. I don't plan to even think about breeding for another 20-30 years, at which point not only prices may change, but I myself may change my mind!!! Unfortunately my career path will probably take too much time to do anything for fun. I am already planning my retirement and I haven't even started working in my field...

Thank you again. You always give great advice.


----------



## HappyB

Thank you very much for the info. I don't plan to even think about breeding for another 20-30 years, at which point not only prices may change, but I myself may change my mind!!! Unfortunately my career path will probably take too much time to do anything for fun. I am already planning my retirement and I haven't even started working in my field...

Thank you again. You always give great advice.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43693
[/QUOTE]

May I suggest that as you start your professional career you book in time for not only family, but for something just for you? As a professional with a large practice, I will tell you that having my dogs and the joy I get from the small scale breeding and showing I'm involved in just helps me be that much better in my field. About fifteen years ago, when I first started back to work (after children got in school), I worked in an area where my patients were other professionals. We found that many of them had problems because they were all work and no play. Now, I'll get off my soapbox, go pet the dogs and get ready for my 40 patients today.


----------



## miko's mommy

> Thank you very much for the info. I don't plan to even think about breeding for another 20-30 years, at which point not only prices may change, but I myself may change my mind!!! Unfortunately my career path will probably take too much time to do anything for fun. I am already planning my retirement and I haven't even started working in my field...
> 
> Thank you again. You always give great advice.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43693


May I suggest that as you start your professional career you book in time for not only family, but for something just for you? As a professional with a large practice, I will tell you that having my dogs and the joy I get from the small scale breeding and showing I'm involved in just helps me be that much better in my field. About fifteen years ago, when I first started back to work (after children got in school), I worked in an area where my patients were other professionals. We found that many of them had problems because they were all work and no play. Now, I'll get off my soapbox, go pet the dogs and get ready for my 40 patients today.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43722
[/QUOTE]

Lucy Lou,

Thank you. I will definitely try. I am just cuirous how you have time to raise pups with a full time job? I have read all your posts on both forums and I am very impressed with your knowledge and dedication. You mentioned that when pupps are tiny, you check on them every 3-4 hrs. I was wondering how you manage that with your career?

Thanks.


----------



## HappyB

Lucy Lou,

Thank you. I will definitely try. I am just cuirous how you have time to raise pups with a full time job? I have read all your posts on both forums and I am very impressed with your knowledge and dedication. You mentioned that when pupps are tiny, you check on them every 3-4 hrs. I was wondering how you manage that with your career?

Actually, if I managed my time better I would finish at least one of the books I have partially written. I've pretty much been promised at least a TV movie deal with the one on my patient I successfully defended who stole a lot of money from a bank, went to Europe, and didn't realize he had it for over a week. Right now, I'm having so much fun with the dogs, I just keep putting writing off.
My profession as a Ph.D. psychologist is a lot different from that of an MD. I've done my share of the long hours, coming home to take care of children, and going back at it again a few hours later. The children are grown and I talk with them daily, but I just enjoy my life here with the dogs. I now concentrate my practice in nursing homes. I find that patients there have just as many emotional problems as people on the "outside", and I love working with the elderly. I have a number of regulars I see on a weekly basis, and some I just monitor from time to time. I'm in practice with a psychiatrist who manages their meds. Another plus is that they are there when I go. While I am on call for emergencies (I had a sex abuse case last week), I can pretty much be very flexible with my work time. I am known as the "Dog Doctor". I had two with me today. I can arrange my schedule around my dogs, or just take them to work. In fact, if I go to work without one, even the administrators complain. I don't show my own dogs as I know I need someone who can present them at their best. I'm fortunate to have a very good friend who is a professional handler, as well as an excellent Maltese owner/breeder, and my mentor. We probably talked six times today over a new development with one of my dogs. I'm not raising dogs on a large scale, as I'm just raising my own for show (remember what I said about all work and no play in the email this morning?) Funny thing is I have two male pups right now who are almost fifteen weeks old. Their sister will be shown, and one of the boys could be but I have a new five month old boy I just purchased, so don't need him here in my program. I've had so much fun with them that I haven't even looked at homes for them. 
I hope this answers your question. Live is a lot more fun, and I do a better job with the dogs as my therapy.


----------



## miko's mommy

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Mar 16 2005, 09:21 PM
> *Actually, if I managed my time better I would finish at least one of the books I have partially written.  I've pretty much been promised at least a TV movie deal with the one on my patient I successfully defended who stole a lot of money from a bank, went to Europe, and didn't realize he had it for over a week.  Right now, I'm having so much fun with the dogs, I just keep putting writing off.
> My profession as a Ph.D. psychologist is a lot different from that of an MD.  I've done my share of the long hours, coming home to take care of children, and going back at it again a few hours later.  The children are grown and I talk with them daily, but I just enjoy my life here with the dogs.  I now concentrate my practice in nursing homes.  I find that patients there have just as many emotional problems as people on the "outside", and I love working with the elderly.  I have a number of regulars I see on a weekly basis, and some I just monitor from time to time.  I'm in practice with a psychiatrist who manages their meds.  Another plus is that they are there when I go.  While I am on call for emergencies (I had a sex abuse case last week), I can pretty much be very flexible with my work time. I am known as the "Dog Doctor".  I had two with me today.  I can arrange my schedule around my dogs, or just take them to work.  In fact, if I go to work without one, even the administrators complain.  I don't show my own dogs as I know I need someone who can present them at their best.  I'm fortunate to have a very good friend who is a professional handler, as well as an excellent Maltese owner/breeder, and my mentor.  We probably talked six times today over a new development with one of my dogs.  I'm not raising dogs on a large scale, as I'm just raising my own for show (remember what I said about all work and no play in the email this morning?)  Funny thing is I have two male pups right now who are almost fifteen weeks old.  Their sister will be shown, and one of the boys could be but I have a new five month old boy I just purchased, so don't need him here in my program.  I've had so much fun with them that I haven't even looked at homes for them.
> I hope this answers your question.  Live is a lot more fun, and I do a better job with the dogs as my therapy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43910*


[/QUOTE]

Wow!! The reason I asked is because I seem to have so much guilt over leaving our little boy at home for 8 hours alone. He seems to do just fine. He doesn't have separation anxiety, doesn't destroy anything or cry. I think he mostly sleeps when we are gone, but I just feel so guilty. We have talked about getting another dog but we can't really afford it. I am doing research this year so I also have a lot more time to think about these things than I normally do. I would love to breed some day when I have completed residency, had children and have a stable career (to be able to afford to breed). I will probably do pathology, but I haven't ruled out emergency medicine so my hours should be better than lots of ther specialties. 
I worry about how we will be able to have children (my husband is a graduate student) with our busy schedules. And if I feel this guilty over leaving our dog home alone, how will I leave our kids while I work? Anyways, thanks for your response. Sorry for my random ramblings!


----------



## stini

Know what really irks me?

Divapup.com -- they charge anywhere from 3k - 6k for "extra tiny" puppies from BYB's, and people actually PAY it!!! :new_Eyecrazy: 

I mean, for that amount, you could literally get a show dog!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by stini_@Mar 17 2005, 02:28 PM
> *Know what really irks me?
> 
> Divapup.com -- they charge anywhere from 3k - 6k for "extra tiny" puppies from BYB's, and people actually PAY it!!! :new_Eyecrazy:
> 
> I mean, for that amount, you could literally get a show dog!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44047*


[/QUOTE]

What the heck is a White Yorkie?!?! She is charging $3000 for the male & $3250 for the female!

Edit: Oh and its rare but yet she has 2.


----------



## mee

> _Originally posted by stini_@Mar 17 2005, 03:28 PM
> *Know what really irks me?
> 
> Divapup.com -- they charge anywhere from 3k - 6k for "extra tiny" puppies from BYB's, and people actually PAY it!!! :new_Eyecrazy:
> 
> I mean, for that amount, you could literally get a show dog!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44047*


[/QUOTE]

i didnt know Lindsay Lohan bought a maltese pup


----------



## stini

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Mar 17 2005, 03:32 PM
> *What the heck is a White Yorkie?!?!  She is charging $3000 for the male & $3250 for the female!
> 
> Edit: Oh and its rare but yet she has 2.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44053*


[/QUOTE]

I SAW THAT, TOO!!!























Yeah, right, white yorkie!!! It's obviously some .. weird mixed breed?!

In my quest to find the perfect small dog for me, I've done a little research on yorkies. Any color that deviates from the black/tan (like red or chocolate yorkies) is considered _a genetic mutation_. The dog can't be shown in the ring and shouldn't be bred.


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by stini+Mar 17 2005, 09:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lexi's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 17 2005, 03:32 PM
> *What the heck is a White Yorkie?!?!  She is charging $3000 for the male & $3250 for the female!
> 
> Edit: Oh and its rare but yet she has 2.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44053*
Click to expand...

I SAW THAT, TOO!!!























Yeah, right, white yorkie!!! It's obviously some .. weird mixed breed?!

In my quest to find the perfect small dog for me, I've done a little research on yorkies. Any color that deviates from the black/tan (like red or chocolate yorkies) is considered _a genetic mutation_. The dog can't be shown in the ring and shouldn't be bred.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44117
[/B][/QUOTE]

As far a I know there is no such thing as a white yorkie. Even if it was albino it looks noting like a yorkie. She should not be charging more for a puppy that she know in her heart is not a YORKIE ( so wrong)


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 30 2004, 06:30 PM
> *i got parker for $500 i wouldnt say the breeder was irresponsible.  i think it depends on where u live.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26427*


[/QUOTE]
I have to agree allot depends on where you live an also if breeders are in it just for the money not for the best interest in the dog. I truethly have to say I have ran into some breeders I wished to God I never had, talk about a dishonesty boy did I see that an paid out my whaa hoo for four dogs an guess what I was suppose to get breeding rights an AKC papers well that never happened ither. I would never sell my pets to anybody if my word wasn't any good on what I told them. I am not into making money off my fur kidz I want to bless other families cause my fur kidz has blessed me so much I want to share that love with others at a reasonable price others can afford. This is just my feelings an how I feel about the maltese. But I do not have show dogs ither that would be a different story. I thought I bought some but found out later no papers did me no good.
Teaco


----------



## HappyB

[
Yeah, right, white yorkie!!! It's obviously some .. weird mixed breed?!

In my quest to find the perfect small dog for me, I've done a little research on yorkies. Any color that deviates from the black/tan (like red or chocolate yorkies) is considered _a genetic mutation_. The dog can't be shown in the ring and shouldn't be bred.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44117
[/QUOTE]


Actually, a black/tan Yorkie has a harder time completing it's championship. One of my good friends has Yorkies for show. What is desired is blue/gold. While the pup is born black/gold, one waits until the color "breaks" or begins to turn the beautiful "blue" that make them so distinct. Yorkies and Maltese usually show in the same ring, and I've not seen adult black/gold being shown. It may take up to a couple years to get that beautiful color.


----------



## HappyB

QUOTE(LucyLou @ Mar 16 2005, 09:21 PM)

Actually, if I managed my time better I would finish at least one of the books I have partially written. I've pretty much been promised at least a TV movie deal with the one on my patient I successfully defended who stole a lot of money from a bank, went to Europe, and didn't realize he had it for over a week. Right now, I'm having so much fun with the dogs, I just keep putting writing off.
My profession as a Ph.D. psychologist is a lot different from that of an MD. I've done my share of the long hours, coming home to take care of children, and going back at it again a few hours later. The children are grown and I talk with them daily, but I just enjoy my life here with the dogs. I now concentrate my practice in nursing homes. I find that patients there have just as many emotional problems as people on the "outside", and I love working with the elderly. I have a number of regulars I see on a weekly basis, and some I just monitor from time to time. I'm in practice with a psychiatrist who manages their meds. Another plus is that they are there when I go. While I am on call for emergencies (I had a sex abuse case last week), I can pretty much be very flexible with my work time. I am known as the "Dog Doctor". I had two with me today. I can arrange my schedule around my dogs, or just take them to work. In fact, if I go to work without one, even the administrators complain. I don't show my own dogs as I know I need someone who can present them at their best. I'm fortunate to have a very good friend who is a professional handler, as well as an excellent Maltese owner/breeder, and my mentor. We probably talked six times today over a new development with one of my dogs. I'm not raising dogs on a large scale, as I'm just raising my own for show (remember what I said about all work and no play in the email this morning?) Funny thing is I have two male pups right now who are almost fifteen weeks old. Their sister will be shown, and one of the boys could be but I have a new five month old boy I just purchased, so don't need him here in my program. I've had so much fun with them that I haven't even looked at homes for them. 
I hope this answers your question. Live is a lot more fun, and I do a better job with the dogs as my therapy.






Wow!! The reason I asked is because I seem to have so much guilt over leaving our little boy at home for 8 hours alone. He seems to do just fine. He doesn't have separation anxiety, doesn't destroy anything or cry. I think he mostly sleeps when we are gone, but I just feel so guilty. We have talked about getting another dog but we can't really afford it. I am doing research this year so I also have a lot more time to think about these things than I normally do. I would love to breed some day when I have completed residency, had children and have a stable career (to be able to afford to breed). I will probably do pathology, but I haven't ruled out emergency medicine so my hours should be better than lots of ther specialties. 
I worry about how we will be able to have children (my husband is a graduate student) with our busy schedules. And if I feel this guilty over leaving our dog home alone, how will I leave our kids while I work? Anyways, thanks for your response. Sorry for my random ramblings! 


I can well understand your concerns. I raised three children pretty much alone after my divorce. I often saw patients 60 hours a week and ran my farm. I will tell you that my kids did just fine, and your will too. They developed a good work ethic, and found stable relationships. All of mine finished college in three years and went on to graduate school. My girls even did high school in three. I did have full time help when the children were younger-a man who also doubled as our farm help. He even taught all three to drive--started them with learning to drive backward up the drive first.
You and your husband will find a way to work it out. My son-in-law is finishing his Ph.D., and he and my daughter have a three year old as well as a five month old. You just have to find ways to be creative with your free time. With the two choices in residency you are looking at, your hours will probably be better. Don't feel guilty about what you are doing. You should be proud. You will be giving your children a good role model.
As for your dog, I wouldn't worry about the eight hours. I watch mine here, and they seem to find things to occupy themself without me having to give them undivided attention. I can tell they have had fun by the size of the mess they make while I'm gone. From the looks of it, they REALLY had fun today. They are all asleep now, even though I'm home. If you worry about yours being alone, how about a small shelter dog to keep him company?


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by okw+Mar 17 2005, 12:33 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LucyLou
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 16 2005, 09:21 PM
> *
> Actually, if I managed my time better I would finish at least one of the books I have partially written.  I've pretty much been promised at least a TV movie deal with the one on my patient I successfully defended who stole a lot of money from a bank, went to Europe, and didn't realize he had it for over a week.  Right now, I'm having so much fun with the dogs, I just keep putting writing off.
> My profession as a Ph.D. psychologist is a lot different from that of an MD.  I've done my share of the long hours, coming home to take care of children, and going back at it again a few hours later.  The children are grown and I talk with them daily, but I just enjoy my life here with the dogs.  I now concentrate my practice in nursing homes.  I find that patients there have just as many emotional problems as people on the "outside", and I love working with the elderly.  I have a number of regulars I see on a weekly basis, and some I just monitor from time to time.  I'm in practice with a psychiatrist who manages their meds.  Another plus is that they are there when I go.  While I am on call for emergencies (I had a sex abuse case last week), I can pretty much be very flexible with my work time. I am known as the "Dog Doctor".  I had two with me today.  I can arrange my schedule around my dogs, or just take them to work.  In fact, if I go to work without one, even the administrators complain.  I don't show my own dogs as I know I need someone who can present them at their best.  I'm fortunate to have a very good friend who is a professional handler, as well as an excellent Maltese owner/breeder, and my mentor.  We probably talked six times today over a new development with one of my dogs.  I'm not raising dogs on a large scale, as I'm just raising my own for show (remember what I said about all work and no play in the email this morning?)  Funny thing is I have two male pups right now who are almost fifteen weeks old.  Their sister will be shown, and one of the boys could be but I have a new five month old boy I just purchased, so don't need him here in my program.  I've had so much fun with them that I haven't even looked at homes for them.
> I hope this answers your question.  Live is a lot more fun, and I do a better job with the dogs as my therapy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43910*
Click to expand...

Wow!! The reason I asked is because I seem to have so much guilt over leaving our little boy at home for 8 hours alone. He seems to do just fine. He doesn't have separation anxiety, doesn't destroy anything or cry. I think he mostly sleeps when we are gone, but I just feel so guilty. We have talked about getting another dog but we can't really afford it. I am doing research this year so I also have a lot more time to think about these things than I normally do. I would love to breed some day when I have completed residency, had children and have a stable career (to be able to afford to breed). I will probably do pathology, but I haven't ruled out emergency medicine so my hours should be better than lots of ther specialties. 
I worry about how we will be able to have children (my husband is a graduate student) with our busy schedules. And if I feel this guilty over leaving our dog home alone, how will I leave our kids while I work? Anyways, thanks for your response. Sorry for my random ramblings!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43922
[/B][/QUOTE]
Children will definitly change your lives, but for the better. Both my husband and I were working when our first was born. You just work things out. Now, I am staying home with the kids and my husband travels three to four days out of the week. He has a crazy schedule when he is here and so we work around it. Like anything worthwhile, you need to make time for things that are important and you learn to let go of the things that don't really matter. Believe me when I tell you that there is no greater pleasure in life than having a child.


----------



## csantana

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Dec 30 2004, 08:39 PM
> *Babycocnut
> 
> So sorry I didn't reply - I just didn't see your question until I read through the whole post.  My breeders name is Josy Dieppa.  Her website is:
> 
> http://www.josymirmaltese.com
> 
> She is just a wonderful woman.  Her husband is too.  She let me come to her house anytime I wanted too and let me spend hours there with her and her wonderful dogs.  While, anyday but Friday.  Friday is bath day at her house. I even meet Lacey's parents before Lacey was born.  Anytime I email her she replies and answers any questions I have.  I email her with updates of Lacey all the time.  Lacey is a beautiful little dog, but not show quality.  Everyone who sees Lacey says that she is, but I think her body is to long for her height.  She has wonderful hair, all her black points are just wonderful, her personality is great.  Josy was very honest with me on how big she thought Lacey would be.  Lacey should top out at about 8 pounds.  She told me if I wanted a smaller dog I should consider Lacey's sister or brother.  She didn't want me to be disappointed with Lacey's size.  I told her what kind of personality I wanted in a dog and I can tell you that Lacey is exactly what I wanted!  If I ever wanted to get Lacey a sister or brother I would defintely go through my breeder again.  My vet says that Lacey is perfect.  She was and is very pleased with Lacey.  She told me she doesn't like the trend of the dogs getting smaller and smaller in size.  She sees to many problems so she was very happy with Lacey's size and says that she is just perfect.
> 
> I think when you find a wonderful breeder you should tell everyone you can.  I would highly recommend her to anyone who was looking for a dog.  She loves all her dogs and takes very good care of them.  She even kept Lacey an extra two weeks for me.  Lacey came with all 3 sets of her puppy shots and she was microchipped.  She has even offered to watch Lacey for me if I ever go on vacation.  She says she would love to do it.  Anytime I am in Pennsylvania she has said I can stop by and of course I should bring Lacey.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26435*


[/QUOTE]
I paid 400.00. I honestly believe also that it depends where you live. I live in Puerto Rico.


----------



## izzysmom

> Babycocnut
> 
> So sorry I didn't reply - I just didn't see your question until I read through the whole post. My breeders name is Josy Dieppa. Her website is:
> 
> http://www.josymirmaltese.com
> 
> She is just a wonderful woman. Her husband is too. She let me come to her house anytime I wanted too and let me spend hours there with her and her wonderful dogs. While, anyday but Friday. Friday is bath day at her house. I even meet Lacey's parents before Lacey was born. Anytime I email her she replies and answers any questions I have. I email her with updates of Lacey all the time. Lacey is a beautiful little dog, but not show quality. Everyone who sees Lacey says that she is, but I think her body is to long for her height. She has wonderful hair, all her black points are just wonderful, her personality is great. Josy was very honest with me on how big she thought Lacey would be. Lacey should top out at about 8 pounds. She told me if I wanted a smaller dog I should consider Lacey's sister or brother. She didn't want me to be disappointed with Lacey's size. I told her what kind of personality I wanted in a dog and I can tell you that Lacey is exactly what I wanted! If I ever wanted to get Lacey a sister or brother I would defintely go through my breeder again. My vet says that Lacey is perfect. She was and is very pleased with Lacey. She told me she doesn't like the trend of the dogs getting smaller and smaller in size. She sees to many problems so she was very happy with Lacey's size and says that she is just perfect.
> 
> I think when you find a wonderful breeder you should tell everyone you can. I would highly recommend her to anyone who was looking for a dog. She loves all her dogs and takes very good care of them. She even kept Lacey an extra two weeks for me. Lacey came with all 3 sets of her puppy shots and she was microchipped. She has even offered to watch Lacey for me if I ever go on vacation. She says she would love to do it. Anytime I am in Pennsylvania she has said I can stop by and of course I should bring Lacey.[/B]


Hi I just wanted to add that I, too, got my Izzy from Josy and he is the most perfect pup imaginable. It was quite a trek for me to get to Pittsburgh (I live 6 hours away) but soooo worth it. She obviously is passionate about maltese, and equally passionate about making sure they remain happy and healthy once they are in their "forever" homes. I email her at least 3 times a week with questions and she always gets right back to me. My little boy has the most wonderful spirit and energy, but is also a sweet little cuddlebug. (But, if I could only get him to stop playing and eat something, I'd be even happier!!) Anyway I'd be happy to send Josy's email address to anyone interested.


----------



## Boobookit

Pacino cost us $1,700.00 and that was for a male.....They actually wanted $2,995.00 for him and I walked out heartbroken.......But my Mother, Bless her heart, went back inside and said that we would pay no more then $1,500.00 and we wanted HIM...as she pointed at Pacino......LOL...Then we settled for the $1,700.00.......lol

But here in Jersey they are quite expensive.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## mmo

> Pacino cost us $1,700.00 and that was for a male.....They actually wanted $2,995.00 for him and I walked out heartbroken.......But my Mother, Bless her heart, went back inside and said that we would pay no more then $1,500.00 and we wanted HIM...as she pointed at Pacino......LOL...Then we settled for the $1,700.00.......lol
> 
> But here in Jersey they are quite expensive.
> 
> Marie & Pacino[/B]


AWWW, nice story. My mom too is been a lifesaver so many times!


----------



## Colette'sMom

Tell me about New Jersey! That's where I live and purchased Colette. We haven't been able to afford food for 2 years.








Gail


----------



## mmo

> Tell me about New Jersey! That's where I live and purchased Colette. We haven't been able to afford food for 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gail[/B]


BUt she is the cutest little baby!!!







Would you mind telling us who is your breeder?


----------



## bklynlatina

I live in New Jersey but got Chulita from a Breeder in Arkansas. She is AKC registered. I paid 2,000. That includes the $250.00 shipping fee to fly her to New Jersey.


----------



## Boobookit

> Tell me about New Jersey! That's where I live and purchased Colette. We haven't been able to afford food for 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gail[/B]



Yes!!! LOL, I think Pacino eats better then we do now!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## cindysilver

Jack was a big boy







and had that missing 1/3 eyerim, so he was a bargain from a show breeder of mostly Bichon, and Maltese also. She told me out front that he would be over-standard in size and that the eye rim would proabbly not come in... she was right







He is the best pet in the world and I would NEVER trade him for a $5,000 dog any day!! 

He was 5.1 pounds at 13 weeks, and now at almost a year, he is 9.5 pounds.


----------



## NewMommie

i'm getting my pup for $1700 and the price just keeps on rising! He's coming from a Champion bloodline.. The breeder is great, same breeder my mom got her pup from.. She potty trains them on the peepee pads and makes sure they have 3 shots before letting them go home with you... I was kind of skeptical on where to buy my maltese from, so I stuck with the breeder my mom picked since her dog had a great personality.


----------



## Carole

> I've been thinking about the subject of the last few posts.... In my search for puppy, I found several tiers of breeders. These are not puppymills and are legitimate breeders but there is a big difference in price and quality. This is not a "scientific" listing... just what I have discovered in my quest for a baby last spring. There may be breeders who fit between these categories and I'm not sure where to put the one mentioned on SM not long ago, Ballet Blanc, since its prices are even higher than those of the "famous" breeders.
> 
> - Famous breeders of distinction who are almost celebrities in the Maltese world such as Divine, Marcris, Rhapsody and several others. Their pet quality puppies come from well-known, proven, champions on both sides and even the pet quality puppies are not terribly far from the standard. Some will sell show prospect puppies. Pet prices are around $2,000-$3,500.
> 
> - Breeders who have a small breeding program using champion dams and/or sires that have come out of the famous breeders' programs. Most of these breeders sell puppies of show quality also. Pedigrees include lots of champions and well-known names. They follow the AMA guidelines. Pet quality prices are around $1,200-$2,500.
> 
> - Breeders whose dams and/or sires are not necessarily from champions although there may be a champion here and there on the pedigree, but not necessarily one that is well known. They seem to know about the breed and follow the AMA guidelines and do require spay/neuter contracts, etc. They don't usually have show quality puppies. Prices for pets are approx. $1,000-$1,500.
> 
> - Breeders whose dams and sires come from various places and there are no champions in the pedigrees. The dogs usually mature to a larger size and can be pretty far from the standard. They tend to be the breeders who advertise in the newspaper. Many times these breeders let their puppies go at 6-9 weeks and they don't require a spay/neuter agreement. Their pet prices are approx. $400-$800.[/B]


Great post! Very informative!


----------



## AmyGil

up here all the pet stores charge gross amounts of money for mixed breed puppies. so even people who sell from the paper think they can sell for high amounts too. Kita was 800, apparently she was supposed to be a purebred maltese but the stud got hit by a car right before breeding time.







I think Kita is a perfect pet dog but she definitly was expensive for a mixed breed.


----------



## Colette'sMom

Kita is absolutely adorable! I think I remember reading that there are Maltese dogs with brown on the ears. The main thing is that a dog is a good pet and a pleasure to have around. My niece paid a lot of money for a Cockapoo. Not only is he the dictionary definition of "ugly", he now has a police record for biting my sister. His personality, is nonexistant but they keep him. He bit a second time but my sister tended to her hand herself--- in NY, it's two strikes and you're out.

Gail (Colette's Mom)


----------



## MissMelanie

> Well, do you think my breeder was lieing? But I don't think he would do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he would tell me the truth about Fifi's parents being champions. Maybe it all depends on where you live. But there also is a possibility that he could have not been telling the truth...cause I didn't purchase Fifi from the real breeder. I purchased her from the brother of the breeder. Fifi's breeder lives in Toronto, and the breeder's brother lives in London/Ontario (which is where I live). He told me that his sister (breeder) gave Fifi to him because his wife was dieing from cancer and she always wanted a maltese puppy, so he was gonna give Fifi to her for a gift....but then it was to late...his wife died, before Fifi came
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he wanted to give Fifi away to another loving family (which is my family  ). I went to go pick Fifi up for $600.00, and while I was chating with him about Fifi, he told me that his sister told him that Fifi had parents that were champions and won many awards. So he said that I was getting a VERY good deal on a Fifi, and that he didn't expect more than $600.00 for Fifi. Hmmmm I think he was telling the truth...but who knows..Fifi is still and always will be my little loving companion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Admittedly, I have not fully read this whole thread, and I do not mean to offend at all here. 

However you said, "He told me that his sister (breeder) gave Fifi to him because his wife was dieing from cancer and she always wanted a maltese puppy, so he was gonna give Fifi to her for a gift....but then it was to late...his wife died, before Fifi came







So he wanted to give Fifi away to another loving family (which is my family"

It is wonderful that you got Fifi, but GAVE and GIVE implies just that, GIVE does not mean money. That is sell or sold. And in paying $600.00 for your Fifi you bought her, were not given her.

Again I mean no offence in this, just to understand fully the facts.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## MissMelanie

> well i feel like got a mercedes for the price of a KIA then![/B]



Hmmm I need to shop at YOUR Car Dealer then, please can you forward me "their" information?










enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Cosy

I don't quite agree with the spay/neuter contract as it is only as good as the paper it's written on......however, I do agree with making certain the AKC papers do not permit registering any pups from that particular pet male or female. I don't like that some breeders will sell for a little more money the rights to breed if the dog is only a pet. That doesn't speak well of a breeder, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Laceys mom

alyssafontaine - so glad to see that someone else on this forum has a puppy from Josy. Josy is just wonderful. I took Lacey to Josy's vet about a week ago and Josy meet me there and asked all kinds of questions. Lacey does have a problem with her back leg that will require surgery. Josy was very upset. So back to Pittsburgh we go in about 2 weeks to speak with the vet surgeon. It takes me about 4 hours to get to Josy's, I'm from the Cleveland area. Josy's vet did pull me aside and told me that Josy's dog are very well cared for and she was surprised that one of her dogs has a knee problem. We just love Lacey so much that of course she will get the surgery. My husband and I are going to stay overnight at a hotel across the street from the place Lacey will have surgery, so we are close to her. Lacey is just beautiful and I was very proud of her behavior around Josy. Josy's dogs are so well trained I figured she would think that Lacey was just a spolied, out of control little dog. But she was so well behaved. Didn't bark, try to bite the vet and just sat on the bench waiting for her turn to she the vet. Even Josy told me she was very well behaved! 

Oh, the reason we went to see Josy's vet was because we wanted a second opinion and Josy is/was very concerned about one of "her dogs". She doesn't want any problems to arise like we are experiencing and wants all of the info she can get. And I do have to agree, I email Josy all the time and I get such a quick respond. Lacey is such a joy to us. Josy was very helpful and honest. The first time I spoke with her I was on the phone for 3 hours with her. I would consider her a friend...not a close friend that I can tell everything too, but a friend that has the same interest.


----------



## csantana

> When i went to get Bushi the Breeder wanted $1400.00 for Bushi, and i got her down to $1100.00... Bushi is a Male and he now weighs 4lbs. He was worth every Penny.[/B]


How old is bushi?

Jinx cost me $400.00 in Puerto Rico.


----------



## MissMelanie

I can now admit without a doubt that I hope the saying, " you get what you pay for" is VERY true.
















Ok, ok I wouldn't change a thing. I just want him here!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Gregswife

Wow, I read about people paying $400-500 for their maltese. I can't imagine that. There were a few here in the Denver area for around $1,000 but I think they were mainly backyard breeders. Most of the breeders we talked to here wanted between $2500 - 4000.


----------



## angela923

Our petstores here in Canada sells Maltese puppies from anywhere between 2000 and 2500 CAD!! And that's from a PETSTORE! 

However, I found my puppy from a reputable breeder who I know someone from this forum bought from as well. I found her on the dogsincanada website. Pudding was 900 (for a male, and 1100 for female.) He is the best dog I've ever had and he has the greatest personality too!







On the plus side, he is only 5 pounds so I can carry him anywhere. I've contacted other breeders in the area and some sell for 1600 to around 2500. (I think those are female prices though because I originally wanted a female, not sure about male prices.)


----------



## charmypoo

Breeders in Ontario are now charging $2000 CDN for a pet.


----------



## kodie

isnt it true that the price of puppies are only gonna increase since vet fees are increasing?







Maybe i'm thinking the wrong way...


----------



## Karen542

Here in Pa I paid $1100.00 for Peechie 2 yrs ago. Back in 1989 I paid $650.00 for my yorkie. Prices have gone up alot since 1989!


----------



## charmypoo

> isnt it true that the price of puppies are only gonna increase since vet fees are increasing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i'm thinking the wrong way...[/B]


I think inflation is 3% so the rate of any increases in the pet industry is not proportionate in my opinion. I do agree that the price of puppies are just going to increase. Pet owners will still pay because they want the puppy so bad. I don't think the only reason are vet fees.


----------



## lauraspuppy

> [/B]





> Lani, who is your breeder? I live in LA county...just wondering!
> 
> ~Elegant[/B]



_*I live in LA County too....and would love to know who your breeders are. I have 2 furbabies. They are mixed...and would love a full breed. Just have to convince my Hubby























I adore my babies just the same and wouldn't trade them for anything!!!

Vanessa, Princess and Daisy*_


----------



## MissMelanie

> isnt it true that the price of puppies are only gonna increase since vet fees are increasing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i'm thinking the wrong way...[/B]


I think you are onto something there. As the price of things increase at the top so do things towards the bottom.

Good point.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## felicity

> i got parker for $500 i wouldnt say the breeder was irresponsible. i think it depends on where u live.[/B]


very true, prices in America are astronomical in comaprison to other places, i think i got a very good deal with mishkin, he has champions on both sides and his mother has won many times, yes, she might not have won big shows in America but the shows she has entered here are reconized and she is beautiful, she's little, has a lovely temperment and a sweet little face, plus, her coat is beautiful and she's healthy, same goes for the father, neither the parents or grandparents were from petstores, they were from good breeders and cost a lot.

i have seen some pretty bad looking dogs (not just maltese) from popular breeders and lovely one's from small show breeders and visa versa, so it really depends on who you buy from, it isn't the price but the quality of the maltese.

i realise that mishkin may turn out to not be the breed standard because that can never be garanteed but the health history in the lineage is great and so is the temperment and i will love him no matter what.

parker is adorable by the way











felicity


----------



## josymir

Mos
Most of the puppies here in the East coast who come from show breeders range between $1300 and $2000 for boys and from $1700 and $3000 for girls. What makes the price higher or lower? Overall quality of the puppy, size, age, who well the breeder is known, etc.

Either way it is VERY important to do the research before you buy, pricy doesn't meen better but be very concern of the cheaper ones. There is usually a going rate for them find out what that is then go from there.

My 2 cents
Josy


----------



## Oreo

Wow, most members on SM seemed to get their Maltese for 1,000 or less.... I always thought they costed more, like at least 1,500 for a good Maltese puppy. Does anyone know what the average price is for a Maltese puppy in New Jersey from a responsible breeder?


----------



## I found nemo

> Wow, most members on SM seemed to get their Maltese for 1,000 or less.... I always thought they costed more, like at least 1,500 for a good Maltese puppy. Does anyone know what the average price is for a Maltese puppy in New Jersey from a responsible breeder?[/B]



It depends on the puppy.I would say anywhere between 1,500 to 3,000.
All breeders charge different amounts, but there are great breeders out there with reasonable prices.
In fact one is a member here, her pups are gorgeous and she is great and so are her prices!!

I don't want to say who though, cause she might not want me too..

Andrea~


----------



## starry

> Jack was a big boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and had that missing 1/3 eyerim, so he was a bargain from a show breeder of mostly Bichon, and Maltese also. She told me out front that he would be over-standard in size and that the eye rim would proabbly not come in... she was right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the best pet in the world and I would NEVER trade him for a $5,000 dog any day!!
> 
> He was 5.1 pounds at 13 weeks, and now at almost a year, he is 9.5 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I think he has the sweetest face!!


----------



## Colette'sMom

I bought my Maltese in New Jersey from Chrisman Maltese that is now out of Pa. I paid $3000 for my little girl. I know that having an absolutely wonderful pet has nothing to do with price. However, I chose to have a Maltese with a small snout, facial features that lead to no eye stain and, most of all, a puppy whose heritge I would know. I know these Things are superficial, but I bought a real doll who is so very precious to me!! Please be as lucky as I...no matter what you pay!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I paid $2000 for Lucy from a wonderful breeder off the AMA breeder list. Best $2000 I've ever spent! Not only is she a little cutie and an absolute dream of a dog, she turned out to be show quality and I am being allowed to put her in the ring. Obviously there are new contract terms, but I'm not comfortable discussing those adjustments because I think that is an unprofessional way to handle things and I just won't go there, LOL!

My new show girl Caddy that i got from Dian Lynch was a bargain in every way and I just love her to pieces already. Personality plus and she's just gorgeous. I feel very fortunate to have her!


----------



## KathleensMaltese

> I've been thinking about the subject of the last few posts.... In my search for puppy, I found several tiers of breeders. These are not puppymills and are legitimate breeders but there is a big difference in price and quality. This is not a "scientific" listing... just what I have discovered in my quest for a baby last spring. There may be breeders who fit between these categories and I'm not sure where to put the one mentioned on SM not long ago, Ballet Blanc, since its prices are even higher than those of the "famous" breeders.
> 
> - Famous breeders of distinction who are almost celebrities in the Maltese world such as Divine, Marcris, Rhapsody and several others. Their pet quality puppies come from well-known, proven, champions on both sides and even the pet quality puppies are not terribly far from the standard. Some will sell show prospect puppies. Pet prices are around $2,000-$3,500.
> 
> - Breeders who have a small breeding program using champion dams and/or sires that have come out of the famous breeders' programs. Most of these breeders sell puppies of show quality also. Pedigrees include lots of champions and well-known names. They follow the AMA guidelines. Pet quality prices are around $1,200-$2,500.
> 
> - Breeders whose dams and/or sires are not necessarily from champions although there may be a champion here and there on the pedigree, but not necessarily one that is well known. They seem to know about the breed and follow the AMA guidelines and do require spay/neuter contracts, etc. They don't usually have show quality puppies. Prices for pets are approx. $1,000-$1,500.
> 
> - Breeders whose dams and sires come from various places and there are no champions in the pedigrees. The dogs usually mature to a larger size and can be pretty far from the standard. They tend to be the breeders who advertise in the newspaper. Many times these breeders let their puppies go at 6-9 weeks and they don't require a spay/neuter agreement. Their pet prices are approx. $400-$800.[/B]


Perfectly put summary!!!!!!!


----------



## starry

> In in South Florida and it all depends on the size. You can find some for $500 (the larger ones) and they go up to ridiculous prices.
> 
> I paid $850 for Piccolina and since she died the lady that sold her to me bought me Bella from a breeder so I'm not sure how much she paid for her.[/B]


I'm so sorry for your little Piccolina.
I lost my 11 month old little one also.
The breeder didn't return my 2 emails untill I called her directly to ask if any others of the littler passed away. She was sorry but said she would let me buy another one at a lesser price. Never said how much and I was too distraught to discuss details, just was hoping for another dog eventually since my husband would not let me pay 2900 again.
Thank goodness I found this site and am doing more research before I invest so much $ and heartache again.
Hopefully I will make the right choice.
I am happy for your new Bella and you.


----------



## felicity

i paid $500 for Mishkin, i got him from a small show breeder in Bunbury Western Australia. i really think it's depends on where you live.

Mishkin is beautiful and i can show him if he turns out to be show quality but i'm happy either way, he's really cute and a joy to have in my life.

Mishkin's dam Incanto Elfin Dream is a champion in Australia, his grandsire Inacanto Philippe Dubois who passed away 12 months ago was a Australian champion and has sired 12 champions, so the lineage is good and i have seen photo's of them, they are all beautiful, small with delicate faces, hardly any staining and beautiful coats. There are many champions in the lineage but what was most important to me was that the breeder knew what she was doing, looked after the puppies well and had well rounded healthy litters. 

i couldn't be happier with Mishkin and i will love him no matter how he turns out









maltese are such a beautiful breed.


----------



## mylittlebella

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=9852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In in South Florida and it all depends on the size. You can find some for $500 (the larger ones) and they go up to ridiculous prices.
> 
> I paid $850 for Piccolina and since she died the lady that sold her to me bought me Bella from a breeder so I'm not sure how much she paid for her.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry for your little Piccolina.
> I lost my 11 month old little one also.
> The breeder didn't return my 2 emails untill I called her directly to ask if any others of the littler passed away. She was sorry but said she would let me buy another one at a lesser price. Never said how much and I was too distraught to discuss details, just was hoping for another dog eventually since my husband would not let me pay 2900 again.
> Thank goodness I found this site and am doing more research before I invest so much $ and heartache again.
> Hopefully I will make the right choice.
> I am happy for your new Bella and you.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Sorry about your lost. I lost Piccolina over 2 years ago and it was horrible. Now of course I have Bella and she has definitely been a blessing. Good luck in your search!


----------



## HappyB

> i paid $500 for Mishkin, i got him from a small show breeder in Bunbury Western Australia. i really think it's depends on where you live.
> 
> Mishkin is beautiful and i have and i can show him if he turns out to be show quality but i'm happy either way, he's really cute and a joy to have in my life.
> 
> Mishkin's dam Incanto Elfin Dream is a champion in Australia, his grandsire Inacanto Philippe Dubois who passed away 12 months ago was a Australian champion and has sired 12 champions, so the lineage is good and i have seen photo's of them, they are all beautiful, small with delicate faces, hardly any staining and beautiful coats. There are many champions in the lineage but what was most important to me was that the breeder knew what she was doing, looked after the puppies well and had well rounded healthy litters.
> 
> i couldn't be happier with Mishkin and i will love him no matter how he turns out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maltese are such a beautiful breed.[/B]



You probably got the best deal of all.









Here is an email I got this morning from a person looking for a pup:

Hi my name is Kim and I am very interested in bringing a new maltese baby into my home. I have tried everywhere in search for a good breeder, but everytime I finally get a change to get one, either the breeder wants my money before I can go and look at the dog, or when I finally get a change to go and look, the puppies and not in a clean invironment. Most people are selling these dogs for about $800-$1600 and my husband and I refuse to pay that much for a pup. If you would like to talk more, you can call me at 

And, here is my reply:

At this time, I do not have any pups available. I am expecting a litter at the end of the month, which means mine will be ready no sooner than the end of January. I have three people on the waiting list for them, so I hesitate to tell you one might be available. Pups from this litter, sold on a spay/neuter contract will be $1200 for males and $2000 for females.
Quite frankly, I do not know any reputable breeder who sells pups for less than the price you expect to pay. I have spent as much as $5000 for some of mine, and then thousands more obtaining their championship. I work very hard to provide quality pups, which requires many hours of my time. The price I charge for mine is in the low end of what most expect to pay for pups.
Good luck in your search for the perfect pet.
Faye / Bella Maltese

I would love for everyone who is "looking for a bargain" to just walk in a breeder's shoes for six months. I'll bet the price would rise!


----------



## NONNY

PRICELESS! When I'm asked what I paid for Izzy and Chipper (and I'm asked ALL the time)....that's always my response. I was







and purchased both Izzy and Chipper from br$$d$s.

I think that what any loving breeder does so we can own healthy and beautful pets.....PRICELESS.


----------



## MissMelanie

> I bought my Maltese in New Jersey from Chrisman Maltese that is now out of Pa. I paid $3000 for my little girl. I know that having an absolutely wonderful pet has nothing to do with price. However, I chose to have a Maltese with a small snout, facial features that lead to no eye stain and, most of all, a puppy whose heritge I would know. I know these Things are superficial, but I bought a real doll who is so very precious to me!! Please be as lucky as I...no matter what you pay![/B]


 I am sure you got a doll!









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## felicity

when i first started looking for a Maltese i was lucky to have already been a member of this forum for a while because i did find a few Maltese puppies advertised in the paper, they were cheap but going at 6 weeks and there was no way i was taking a puppy that young, not only is it cruel but it's risky for someone not experienced in raising tiny puppies and that's what i would have had to do, raise him myself. when i saw mishkin for the first time he was three weeks, i then saw him again at five weeks, he was so tiny...i can't even imagine a puppy going to a new home at six weeks....they can hardly even walk yet..it's just sick.

i had a really hard time finding a puppy, i ended up calling a woman who shows and breeds and has been doing it her whole life, she actually put me off at first because all the places i told her i'd called she said were bad lines or BYB, she had puppies available in a year or so but they were $2000, not something i could afford at the time, she told me heaps about the breed and asked why i was interested in one, i must have talked to her for an hour, finally before i got off the phone she said she might know someone who has some really nice puppies that aren't expensive, she said it almost as an afterthought lol and that's how i found Mishkin, i called this lady's friend who gave me Joy's number. 

As iv'e said before, this is probably Joy's last litter so it's going to be hard to get another Maltese if i ever want one, the good thing is, i know Joy now and she's big in the show scene here so she would know if anyone has puppies available so it might be a little easier than when i searched to find Mishkin.

Joy is a really lovely person, she has five malts of her own, most are shown except Mishkins Dam who can't be shown anymore.

i didn't realise how bad BYB or puppymills were before i joined this forum, iv'e never really experienced it so i didn't really think it was such a huge problem, i do think it's worse in some places, especially big city's but there are definately BYB here too, not in Bunbury but in Perth two hours away.

i just feel so lucky to have found Mishkin, after reading all the stuff here i was nervous and i expected to turn up at Joy's and see some huge manky looking malts with bad coats but they weren't, they were tiny, compact, had lovely coats and beautiful faces, i was almost shocked lol but i also thought Joy was a hobby breeder when she isn't, she's a show breeder who only has a litter once in a blue moon so she has more malts to show and sells the other puppy's to good homes, she doesn't advertise them in the paper, it's by word of mouth only so if you don't hear about her through someone else you miss out.

i'm just happy to have Mishkin, he is such a joy and i love him so much


----------



## puppymom

You know the saying "You can pay me now or you can pay me later" ? I think that describes perfectly the cost of maltese puppies. Not who you pay but THAT you pay. 

I bought Ty from a lovely older women who was sweet and kind and loved her dogs. Unfortunately she knew nothing about breeding (neither did I). I got an adorable puppy that I have grown to love like one of my kids. Got a great deal too.........

Well maybe not such a great deal........... Just spent $2100.00 having his patella fixed and will have to spend another $2100 to have the other leg fixed. Lets see $600 original price + $2100 for the left leg + $2100 for the right leg+ $4800.00 WHEW, can you imagine the quality puppy, free of genetic problems I could have bought for that amount!!!!!!! 

I wish I had found this site and done my homework BEFORE making my decision. A Bargain is not always a bargain!!!


----------



## KimKarr

> You know the saying "You can pay me now or you can pay me later" ? I think that describes perfectly the cost of maltese puppies. Not who you pay but THAT you pay.
> 
> I bought Ty from a lovely older women who was sweet and kind and loved her dogs. Unfortunately she knew nothing about breeding (neither did I). I got an adorable puppy that I have grown to love like one of my kids. Got a great deal too.........
> 
> Well maybe not such a great deal........... Just spent $2100.00 having his patella fixed and will have to spend another $2100 to have the other leg fixed. Lets see $600 original price + $2100 for the left leg + $2100 for the right leg+ $4800.00 WHEW, can you imagine the quality puppy, free of genetic problems I could have bought for that amount!!!!!!!
> 
> I wish I had found this site and done my homework BEFORE making my decision. A Bargain is not always a bargain!!![/B]


_*DITTO! DITTO! DITTO!

AMEN! AMEN! AMEN!*_


----------



## HappyB

> You know the saying "You can pay me now or you can pay me later" ? I think that describes perfectly the cost of maltese puppies. Not who you pay but THAT you pay.
> 
> I bought Ty from a lovely older women who was sweet and kind and loved her dogs. Unfortunately she knew nothing about breeding (neither did I). I got an adorable puppy that I have grown to love like one of my kids. Got a great deal too.........
> 
> Well maybe not such a great deal........... Just spent $2100.00 having his patella fixed and will have to spend another $2100 to have the other leg fixed. Lets see $600 original price + $2100 for the left leg + $2100 for the right leg+ $4800.00 WHEW, can you imagine the quality puppy, free of genetic problems I could have bought for that amount!!!!!!!
> 
> I wish I had found this site and done my homework BEFORE making my decision. A Bargain is not always a bargain!!![/B]



I wish you were around when I have these people who want the "cheap pups". These folks can get down right ugly when I ask what I think is a fair price.
While buying from a breeder who is aware of genetic problems and does test for them can make the odds better, it does not guarantee perfection. It just gets you closer to it, and further away from a "crap shoot" type situation.
Before anyone buys a pup, they should ask if the vet has checked the patellas. Ask that the vet include that in the exam and put the results on the health report.


----------



## puppymom

Just send em to me Faye, I'll be glad to tell them about Bargain pups!!!! I wouldn't trade Ty for the best maltese in the world NOW, but I sure wish I'd done it differently back THEN!!!!! 

At least with a reputable dealer you are reducing your odds of problems. I didn't even know what a patella was when I got Ty, a knowledgable breeder will know what things to check and test for. Ty isn't even 2 yet so I don't know what the future holds. I do know that I love him and have to do what ever it takes to keep him healthy, no matter how many trips to the Credit Union it takes


----------



## Elly B.

I got Nick for $565 in Tennessee. I visited a half a dozen breeders, mostly on recommendations from other people with puppies they liked. If I couldn't meet the puppies' Mom AND Dad I didn't take one. If I couldn't see them with other puppies I wouldn't take one. It's really hard to walk away from a puppy but I steeled myself and did it.

The breeder I got Nick from bred Yorkies as well as Maltese. They clearly loved every puppy in the house and played with them all the time. They lived out on a farm and the puppies played with everyone and everything. I got Nick at 12 weeks and he is 6 months old exactly today! There are ZERO champions in his bloodline and he is nearly perfect from what I can tell, with one flaw - his body is a little long. He weighs about 5.7lb and I think he is almost done growing - he stopped about three weeks ago and hasn't gotten any bigger since. (Also he is almost exactly the same size as his mom now.) The breeder was concerned that this was my first dog and told me to call any time of day or night if I was worried about him and bring him back for a full refund if I decided I couldn't handle taking care of him after all. She also followed up with my vet to make sure he didn't have any health problems.

He is healthy as a horse and my vet is always shocked when I take him in, talking about how sturdy and healthy he is. (She seems to expect every toy-sized dog to be overfed on people food or pitifully fragile LOL) The only health problem he has had at all is that he is apparently DELICIOUS to fleas with his bright white fur and pink skin, and before he was big enough to have a flea treatment they were chewing him up. I could only wash him so many times a day, and there are a lot of dogs in my apartment complex. He's thriving now that he can have the Frontline on him, though, they never bother him anymore! I hope all his troubles are so easily fixed!

I'm an amateur when it comes to buying dogs, but I went looking for Nick with two main things in mind:

1) The puppy's likely to be like his Mom and Dad. If you look at those dogs and think, 'I would be happy to have one or both of these animals in my own home as my own dog' then it's a good thing.

2) The puppy needs clean conditions, love, play, and care. If you look around where the puppy's been living and say, 'I could live here with this puppy and be happy' then it's a good thing.

I followed those two guidelines and I left a lot of puppies behind that might have been good for me, but in the end I KNOW I found one who is perfect for me.

Just because your puppy wasn't expensive doesn't mean that he isn't perfect. That said, I went looking with $1200 as my cut off point, I just started my first professional job and I don't have unlimited resources to give to a dog.


----------



## k/c mom

> Just because your puppy wasn't expensive doesn't mean that he isn't perfect. That said, I went looking with $1200 as my cut off point, I just started my first professional job and I don't have unlimited resources to give to a dog.[/B]


I'm glad you found your "perfect" puppy. 

Just an FYI for others still looking .... a lot of the top tier show breeders are selling males in the $1,000-$1,500 range now. Prices seem to have dropped for males.... a good thing for those of us who love male malts!


----------



## Ladysmom

Thanks for sharing your story of finding Nick. He sounds like a sweetie.

Just a word of caution for anyone out there looking for a "bargain" puppy. If you chose a breeder who doesn't carefully breed from proven (champion) lines, know a tremendous amount about genetics and do genetic testing/screening, you are running the risk of health issues later on.

Just because a puppy is healthy now doesn't mean she isn't carrying "genetic timebombs" that will go off later in life. My Lady is a perfect example of this. She was the picture of health until almost age 5, then those "bombs" started to go off. She now has epilepsy, diabetes, inflamatory arthritis and a heart murmur!

Her medications alone cost me close to $2000 a year. That doesn't include basic bloodwork, etc. to monitor these conditions or emergencies.

I love her to death, but she was certainly no bargain! I firmly believe based on my experience with her that it is "pay me now or pay me later" with Maltese. And, as K&C's Mom pointed out, the price of puppies from show breeders is coming down. For my money, I'd pay a few extra hundred dollars now and spare myself the expense and heartbreak later on.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## HappyB

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=281197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because your puppy wasn't expensive doesn't mean that he isn't perfect. That said, I went looking with $1200 as my cut off point, I just started my first professional job and I don't have unlimited resources to give to a dog.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you found your "perfect" puppy.
> 
> Just an FYI for others still looking .... a lot of the top tier show breeders are selling males in the $1,000-$1,500 range now. Prices seem to have dropped for males.... a good thing for those of us who love male malts!
> [/B]
Click to expand...


I never charge big bucks for pet males. My males typically are about 1/2 the price of a female. While I'm not one of the "top tier", my pedigrees are just as good, if not better for a number of my dogs. I can sell three females for every male, and it's easier to keep a female longer as I don't have to worry about the leg hiking starting, and finding a place for another male to be separated from my group. I'm sure other breeders use this same philosophy.


----------



## HappyB

> Thanks for sharing your story of finding Nick. He sounds like a sweetie.
> 
> Just a word of caution for anyone out there looking for a "bargain" puppy. If you chose a breeder who doesn't carefully breed from proven (champion) lines, know a tremedous amount about genetics and do genetic testing/screening, you are running the risk of health issues later on.
> 
> Just because a puppy is healthy now doesn't mean she isn't carrying "genetic timebombs" that will go off later in life. My Lady is a perfect example of this. She was the picture of health until almost age 5, then those "bombs" started to go off. She now has epilepsy, diabetes, inflamatory arthritis and a heart murmur!
> 
> Her medications alone cost me close to $2000 a year. That doesn't include basic bloodwork, etc. to monitor these conditions or emergencys.
> 
> I love her to death, but she was certainly no bargain! I firmly believe based on my experience with her that it is "pay me now or pay me later" with Maltese. And, as K&C's Mom pointed out, the price of puppies from show breeders is coming down. For my money, I'd pay a few extra hundred dollars now and spare myself the expense and heartbreak later on.
> 
> Just my two cents worth.[/B]



I think I've told this story before, but it might be helpful for some to hear. I know I'm a pedigree snob, but I can look past that. 
My Weaver, who is a champion came from a dam who has NO champions in her parents line and a very limited number in her grandparents line. Yet, when this dog is bred, she produces champions. In fact, almost every dog she has ever produced is one. There was one pup who was sold as a pet because her mom bit a couple toes off when she was delivering her, and there is another who was sold for show, but hasn't started. She is consistent in what she produces, bred to different male champions. The key here is that her breeders know this dog and her lines. Her parents and grandparents are known to them, and they are aware of her ability/history. I can name you another dog who is a champion who is inconsistent in what he produces as to size, as well as missing testicles. I would not breed to him, nor would I want one of his offspring. I can tell you of another known line that produces dogs with a lot of color on them. There is a lot more to breeding than just selecting dogs with champions in their pedigree. It is about knowing what those dogs can do for you. Do we make mistakes? Yes, not every dog we produce has the looks or size we want. But, a good breeder learns from this and does not repeat the breeding.
There is a term, "pedigree prostitute". This is a person who goes out and buys a dog with a pedigree, not knowing what it can do for them or how it will mix with the females they breed it to. I've had inquiries from people who want dogs "with at least two champions in the pedigree". Heck, I want at least 75% of the pedigree to be champions, but this person thought that by having at least two they could advertise "champion pedigree". They had no knowledge of what my lines could do for them, nor did they care. I did not sell them a pup, nor would I sell to anyone else like this, but there are those who do, and some of these people have champions in their breeding program from well known breeders. They just breed them to all the dogs in their kennel and hope for the best.
Just think about breeding as the same as making a good recipe of your favorite dish. You know when a pinch of this or that will make it better. You know what brands work best for that recipe, and if it is a flop, you certainly don't repeat it.


----------



## cr2006

The puppy stores sell them for $750 here (but I would NEVER buy one from there!). 

I bought my baby from a breeder in TN for $500. Her grandparents were champions but the parents were just pets. I'm going to keep her a pet too. She hasn't had any problems so far and she weighs 3.3 pounds at four months so here is to hoping. 

I looked around a lot and the only place I saw maltese over $1000 was on the internet so maybe it depends on where you're from and if who you're buying it from has dogs who are bread just for show rather than being a pet.


----------



## suTQ

In the year and a half that I spent looking here in CA, I found the price range to be between $1500 and $2500 for "reputable" breeders and around $600 to $700 for a rescue. Very pricey.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> In the year and a half that I spent looking here in CA, I found the price range to be between $1500 and $2500 for "reputable" breeders and around $600 to $700 for a rescue. Very pricey.[/B]


Where in Cali are you at? I'm in the Central Valley. If you need help with cali breeders, shockingly I actually may be able to help you. Six months ago, such a thing would not have been possible, seeing as how I knew absolutely nothing, and as I've continued to say over and over, really lucked out when I got Lucy. Of course, at the time, I thought she was darn pricey but now I'm seeing her as a bargain. It's amazing how perspective can change!


----------



## maltese-luvr

Here,in Serbia they are about $350!


----------



## pburnette

Susan,

I just happened to be brousing the posts and came across your's. I am Phyllis
Burnette of Ga-Li Maltese (the lady that you talked to in FL and AL). It is a small world! Yes, we do hate to see our babies go. We love them so much and we have to be certain that they go to "forever homes". I am having to let more of them go now (because we kept too many), but we are happy when we know that they are in a wonderful home. We don' ship because we feel that the puppy has to be the right puppy for you and you need to see the puppy first. We also want to get to know people that get our babies. We brought them into this world and we are responsible for the lives that they have.

We are breeding only to better the breed, I often let my Show Potentials go as pets. I abide by the American Maltese Association Code of Ethics.

We have had some Maltese waiting to show, but haven't been able to do it because we are working on our FL. homel We have made 10 Champions and one International Champion. I have no desire to become a big breeder or a well known breeder, as I think the puppies often have a better home pets even if they are show quality! It is so challenging to see what wonderful Maltese we can produce by studying the ancestry and our current line. 

Phyllis




> Sher, I agree with your assessment. That has pretty much been my experience except that the small breeding program breeders had prices that were a little higher.
> 
> I personally prefer the small breeding programs but wanted a breeder who is also showing. I talked to quite a few breeders when I was searching for Sadie, some really big, well known ones and some that were smaller. I wasn't put off by their prices, but for me I was concerned about a breeder that had many litters each year. Even tho they say that the puppies are socialized, etc. I just know that it would be hard to have the same kind of human interaction as that of a small breeder who has the dogs in their homes. I also liked the breeders that weren't necessarily in a big rush to get the dogs out of their homes. In evaluating the puppies for show, they were willing to keep them for 4 months, 6 months, or longer. There are some really nice folks in the southeast. One lady who lives in Florida and Alabama could barely stand to part with her puppies. I finally gave up on her because she wasn't in a hurry to sell a 6 month old. She said that she and her husband cried when each puppy went to its new home. I liked that she wasn't in a hurry to "get rid of the puppies." I also found that the breeders that I wanted to deal with loved to talk about Maltese and would talk on the phone forever.[/B]


Susan,


----------



## msmagnolia

> Susan,
> 
> I just happened to be brousing the posts and came across your's. I am Phyllis
> Burnette of Ga-Li Maltese (the lady that you talked to in FL and AL). It is a small world! Yes, we do hate to see our babies go. We love them so much and we have to be certain that they go to "forever homes". I am having to let more of them go now (because we kept too many), but we are happy when we know that they are in a wonderful home. We don' ship because we feel that the puppy has to be the right puppy for you and you need to see the puppy first. We also want to get to know people that get our babies. We brought them into this world and we are responsible for the lives that they have.
> 
> We are breeding only to better the breed, I often let my Show Potentials go as pets. I abide by the American Maltese Association Code of Ethics.
> 
> We have had some Maltese waiting to show, but haven't been able to do it because we are working on our FL. homel We have made 10 Champions and one International Champion. I have no desire to become a big breeder or a well known breeder, as I think the puppies often have a better home pets even if they are show quality! It is so challenging to see what wonderful Maltese we can produce by studying the ancestry and our current line.
> 
> 
> Phyllis[/B]


Phyllis,
I remember you well and I'm so happy to see some of your pups have joined homes of our SM family. It was bad timing for you and for me.....you were in the middle of multiple hurricanes and I was anxious to get a puppy housetrained before my daughter started to dental school. I have always used you as the benchmark for maltese breeders. I really, really appreciated your enthusiasm for the breed and I also thought you were so kind to talk to me for so long. It all worked out for me because we got Sadie from a small show breeder from Georgia. Then we fell madly in love with her and got her littermate, Sassy. I'm sorry to say that we lost Sassy in late May to NME/GME but she was my heart dog. I can never be sorry that I got the opportunity to have her in my life. Now I have a sweet female puppy from Tajon. Some day I'll be looking you up again. I lost my house to Katrina but once we rebuild we may be ready for another puppy. I hope we'll be able to talk about puppies down the road. Keep posting here.....we need your insight!
Susan


----------



## pburnette

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=285868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan,
> 
> I just happened to be brousing the posts and came across your's. I am Phyllis
> Burnette of Ga-Li Maltese (the lady that you talked to in FL and AL). It is a small world! Yes, we do hate to see our babies go. We love them so much and we have to be certain that they go to "forever homes". I am having to let more of them go now (because we kept too many), but we are happy when we know that they are in a wonderful home. We don' ship because we feel that the puppy has to be the right puppy for you and you need to see the puppy first. We also want to get to know people that get our babies. We brought them into this world and we are responsible for the lives that they have.
> 
> We are breeding only to better the breed, I often let my Show Potentials go as pets. I abide by the American Maltese Association Code of Ethics.
> 
> We have had some Maltese waiting to show, but haven't been able to do it because we are working on our FL. homel We have made 10 Champions and one International Champion. I have no desire to become a big breeder or a well known breeder, as I think the puppies often have a better home pets even if they are show quality! It is so challenging to see what wonderful Maltese we can produce by studying the ancestry and our current line.
> 
> 
> Phyllis[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phyllis,
> I remember you well and I'm so happy to see some of your pups have joined homes of our SM family. It was bad timing for you and for me.....you were in the middle of multiple hurricanes and I was anxious to get a puppy housetrained before my daughter started to dental school. I have always used you as the benchmark for maltese breeders. I really, really appreciated your enthusiasm for the breed and I also thought you were so kind to talk to me for so long. It all worked out for me because we got Sadie from a small show breeder from Georgia. Then we fell madly in love with her and got her littermate, Sassy. I'm sorry to say that we lost Sassy in late May to NME/GME but she was my heart dog. I can never be sorry that I got the opportunity to have her in my life. Now I have a sweet female puppy from Tajon. Some day I'll be looking you up again. I lost my house to Katrina but once we rebuild we may be ready for another puppy. I hope we'll be able to talk about puppies down the road. Keep posting here.....we need your insight!
> Susan
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Susan,

I am glad that you found the right puppy for you. I am so sorry that you lost your little Sassy. She will always be a part of your heart. Glad that you got your sweet little girl for Tammy.

When do you plan to rebuild? I know that losing your house must have been devestating. I am so sorry.

Were you looking for a little girl when you called me? If so, we did end up keeping her. She is wonderful and we love her so much. ... beautiful and such a sweetheart! I really didn't need to keep her. And we should have let her go. She could be shown, however, we just haven't had the time. She gave birth to one baby boy on May 30th. He is sitting with me now. He is an angel. I gave him a bath earlier today and he went to sleep while i was drying him. He has a fabulous coat. We have had so much going on remodeling this house here and planning to rent it and go back to AL. It has taken much longer to get the remodeling done because I am always grooming and working with the babies.

We are going to have to cut down on our number of Maltese, but I have never been able to let an older one go. One of my friends told me that I should let some go so that we can do some traveling.

I taught school, became an empty nester and then got one little Maltese that I made a Champion. I never thought that I would become a breeder, but we love every one of them.

Thank you for your kind comments.

I haven't been on SM long. The person that got two of my babies told me about it. ( She is a WONDERFUL mommy to two of our babies.) I find it so interesting, so when I have a couple of minutes, I read a few posts. 

I will look forward to talking to you again.

Phyllis


----------



## pburnette

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Dec 30 2004, 07:53 PM
> *
> Pippin came from a small show breeder in MO, I paid $1200 for him.  This thread is starting to confuse me a little bit, I'm new to this whole pedigree thing.  If you are looking for a pet quality pup, does having a champion sire or champion lines really matter?  I wanted to get a little girl next year, my breeder charges $1500 for a female pup, champion sired....or I can go to Rhapsody or another top show kennel and pay $3k plus.  Is there a reason I should choose a top show kennel over my breeder?  Just so I can make an informed decision.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26445*
Click to expand...

Showing dogs is just one piece of being a responsible breeder. A representative sample from the breeder should be proven in the show ring (preferably to include the parents of the pup). Showing give multiple opinions on the quality of the dog. Yes, there are politics in the ring, but there are also judges who have studied and know dog structure and breed standards. 

Two champions don't necessarily make great pups. It takes more than titles to breed quality, health dogs. 

Not every quality breeder has a kennel, some are rather small. That doesn't make either one better or worse, just different. 

Show quality males usually start around $3000...so a pet quality female would be just below that. Some of it definately depends on your location. A c-section during regular business hours is around $1500 here, so just imagine what that is on emergency. To keep breeding, and say having one, maybe two pups to sell, the price has to be up there. It is the price of doing it right.
[/B][/QUOTE]



You are absolutely right. I recently had a c-section and it was an emergency. It was quite costly. First, I had my little girl xrayed, then I had a sonogram. The emergency room did not revive the three puppies and made us wait for 3 hours to do the surgery after we got our little girl there. So we had terrific costs and no puppies. Then our little girl got pyrometria and had to have emergency surgery. These vets said that the emergency vet had botched up her previous c-section and the uterus had adhered to the spleen, bladder, and other organs. So, we had to have her spayed. She was halfway through her show career. It cost us lots, but at least we saved our little mommy.

I always have xrays, vet checks, and vaccines given to the puppies.

I have made ten champions and one international champion. Then, I asked myself:"Is this how I want to be remembered in life?" My answer to myself was "NO". There are many more important things in life than to become a well known or "famous" breeder. Since then, I have produced better puppies than my Champions. Some of the breeders that you think of as well known have asked to buy my puppies. If I wanted to sell my puppies as show prospects and become a well known breeder, I could do that. But what matters most to me is the love that the puppies get, so I prefer to let even the show quality babies go as pets. I don't want them to spend their lives in a pen and be constantly bred. One show breeder got two of my puppies, but it is only because she loves them as pets just as I do. Every one of my puppies's pedigrees are full of champions. Breeding two champions does not make a quality puppy. I study the ancestry of the parents in order to decide which dogs will produce the best puppies and better the breed.

We stay up day and night when puppies are expected and this goes on for several days. Then we stay up to be certain that the puppies are nursing. We will do everything possible to save every life. We don't get to travel as taking care of our Maltese is a full time comittment.

If you want a quality puppy, you need to go to a dedicated breeder who is trying to breed for the betterment of the breed, not to make money. I breed for quality, not for quantity. Don't judge breeders by their websites. Anyone can make a great website and some of these are backyard breeders or puppymills. Try to find a reputable, honest, breeder and get references. Even with show breeders, see how the dogs are being kept! I suggest going to the American Maltese Association at ama.org. You have a much better chance of finding a top breeder that way. There are a few other good breeders.

I have never advertised in the newpaper and I would not buy from anyone that does. If the breeder doesn't ask you lots of questions and find out all about you, then I feel that they do not care where their puppy goes. They should interview you and find out if they think you will be a good home for the puppy. They should let you come to their home and not offer to meet you someplace.


Phyllis Burnette


----------



## Cathy

> [
> 
> I wish you were around when I have these people who want the "cheap pups". These folks can get down right ugly when I ask what I think is a fair price.
> While buying from a breeder who is aware of genetic problems and does test for them can make the odds better, it does not guarantee perfection. It just gets you closer to it, and further away from a "crap shoot" type situation.
> Before anyone buys a pup, they should ask if the vet has checked the patellas. Ask that the vet include that in the exam and put the results on the health report.[/B]



Happy B, you're so right.......there are no guarantees. When I bought Sophie I did all the right things. She came from a show breeder of 20 years who cared for her dogs, her dam was from one of the top kennels in the US, her sire a product of well-known kennels, many well known CH dogs in her pedigree and on and on. Both her breeder and I were devastated when she died of NME at the age of two. She also had luxating patellas. She was my heart dog and I'd give anything to still have her here with me. I'd have spent anything to save her. 

So, it's not automatic that being careful and doing as outlined on this forum you will get a healthy pup who lives a long life free of illnesses. It only increases the odds.

Cathy


----------



## k/c mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=270668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I wish you were around when I have these people who want the "cheap pups". These folks can get down right ugly when I ask what I think is a fair price.
> While buying from a breeder who is aware of genetic problems and does test for them can make the odds better, it does not guarantee perfection. It just gets you closer to it, and further away from a "crap shoot" type situation.
> Before anyone buys a pup, they should ask if the vet has checked the patellas. Ask that the vet include that in the exam and put the results on the health report.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy B, you're so right.......there are no guarantees. When I bought Sophie I did all the right things. She came from a show breeder of 20 years who cared for her dogs, her dam was from one of the top kennels in the US, her sire a product of well-known kennels, many well known CH dogs in her pedigree and on and on. Both her breeder and I were devastated when she died of NME at the age of two. She also had luxating patellas. She was my heart dog and I'd give anything to still have her here with me. I'd have spent anything to save her.
> 
> So, it's not automatic that being careful and doing as outlined on this forum you will get a healthy pup who lives a long life free of illnesses. It only increases the odds.
> 
> Cathy
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Cathy, your last statement is so true. The thing about buying from a responsible breeder is that it keeps us from putting money in the hands of those who are not responsible. I would think that with a responsible breeder that they would pull your precious Sophie's parents from their breeding program whereas a less responsible breeder would likely keep on breeding. In the case of buying from a pet store or broker, the breeder wouldn't even know about the illness and would unknowingly keep breeding the same pair and possibly producing more heartache for other unsuspecting owners.


----------



## missjaimee

i bought my lola here in san jose,california for 800


----------



## carrie

> Just because a puppy is healthy now doesn't mean she isn't carrying "genetic timebombs" that will go off later in life.[/B]


i know that all too well. :smilie_tischkante: poor massimo. :wub: 

and he wasn't a "cheap" puppy either at the asking price of $1200 (i didn't pay that on account of i knew the breeder's step mother! LOL). but in the paper i see them go from $500-$1500.

if i had actually paid attention to my father back in the day, then i most likely would have know what constituts a good breeder. but the lady i bought massimo from was extremely nice, seemed knoweledgable and kept the puppies in a wonderful "nursery". i will never go that rout again, even tho i am completely in love with massimo.
dealing with a chronically ill dog is not something i wish on anyone. first off, watching the dog suffer though the illness itself, then of course all the testings, treatments and vet bills. 

mini was a different story. i went with a great breeder in WV (Chalet de Maltese) to get her. her females range from $2000 and up depending on pedigree. mini came from a wonderful pedigree. her parents are known for producing great pups (but then again, all of her dogs are) & _many_ champions... and from what i gather no signs of heriditary illnesses.

paying that price for peace of mind is completely acceptable to me. plus, she's gorgeous.


----------



## saltymalty

Carrie, very well said.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

I have one of each - a 'cheap' one with no Ch lines, and a 'well-bred', more expensive one with Ch lines - does that give me a health guarantee on the more expensive, better bred one?

There are no guarantee's in life.

The best, most responsible breeders can't guarantee life wont throw a 'curly' one in there sometimes. 

What I mean is, there are risks associated with everything, but if you go with a responsible breeder, the risk is greatly reduced, but that risk still exists. Heck, we take a risk each day we step out our front door ... how far do you want to take it?

The only things certain in life are death & taxes ................

Edited to add: my 'cheap' one is as healthy as a horse, and my 'well-bred' one is also as healthy as can be ....... for now ..... I hope it stays that way, but who know's what life is going to throw me!


----------



## Ladysmom

Of course there are no guarentees that any dog will not get sick no matter where they came from.

Once you've dealt with a horrible genetic illness like Carrie and I have had to, I can guarentee you that you will be much more careful who you get a puppy from the next time. Common sense tells us that our odds of getting a healthy puppy from a reputable breeder who screens for genetic illnesses and carefully studies her lines to make the best genetic match possible are much greater than getting one from someone who has no knowledge of the backgrounds of her dogs or genetics.

When you look at the cost of tests alone  should a puppy even show signs of a problem like a liver shunt, it makes the difference between spending $800 and $1500 on a puppy pretty insignificant. Or look at my Lady. Her medications and diabetic supplies alone are over $2,000 a year. She was certainly no "bargain"!

Jacqui, I am thrilled Harley is as healthy as a horse, but people reading that must undertsand that Harley is still a young dog. Unfortunately, many genetic probelms doesn't show symptoms until a dog is much older. In Lady's case, when I adopted her at age four and 1/2 and took her to my vet for the first time, Dr. Suzie pronounced her "nice and healthy". Now, at eleven, she is epileptic, diabetic, has inflamatory arthritis (the skeletal system of a much older dog is what my vet said when she was only 7), a heart murmur, allergies and has just been dx with hypothryroidism!

She originally came from either a byb or a pet store.

Just remember, too, that many of those inexperienced byb's are breeding their dogs early, before signs of illness show. Without genetic screening, they have no way of knowing what their dogs may be passing on. Epilepsy usually starts betwen 1-5 years of age, diabetes after age 6. Think how many puppies a dog could have produced before showing symptoms of those diseases.

IMO, though, the bottom line is the heartbreak that loving a chronically ill dog can bring. Carrie and I know what it's like to watch our beloved Lady and Massimo thrash on floor uncontrollably with seizures, to have this go on for days and be helpless to stop them. 

You better believe that when the time comes to get another Maltese I will do exactly like Carrie did and get one from the best breeder I can find. It won't guarentee a healthy dog but it will certainly increase my chances greatly. Why would I want to gamble on something so important?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

I am very sorry if my original post caused any offence or appeared somewhat flippant - this certainly was not my intention.

Perhaps I was not very clear so I will re-word what I said in my original post - I believe that getting a pet from a responsible breeder would GREATLY reduce the risks associated with any health issues.

My main point was that there really are no guarantees in life - just because mine are healthy today, doesn't mean something wont happen in the future.

Again, I apologise if I caused any offence.


----------



## I found nemo

> I am very sorry if my original post caused any offence or appeared somewhat flippant - this certainly was not my intention.
> 
> Perhaps I was not very clear so I will re-word what I said in my original post - I believe that getting a pet from a responsible breeder would GREATLY reduce the risks associated with any health issues.
> 
> My main point was that there really are no guarantees in life - just because mine are healthy today, doesn't mean something wont happen in the future.
> 
> Again, I apologise if I caused any offence.[/B]










I reread your first post and you did say to get from a responsible breeder would GREATLY reduce the health issues







so what's the problem? Everything you said was right on










ANDREA~


----------



## Joey's Mom2

I got my Munchkin for $1350. But I do agree that you get what you pay for. Thanks to this wonderful website and everyone on here, I learned that sometimes what may seem like a "bargain," really isn't in the long run. My next puppy will be from a reputable breeder who is knowledgeable, so that I can rest easy in five or ten years that I will not have to suffer from a poorly bred (although lovable and adorable) munchkin.


----------



## maltesemomma

I adopted Meckie for a 200.00 donation to the Make a Wish Foundation. Emma cost almost 1200.00 (10 years ago). I live in NYC and am hearing numbers that range from 1800.00 to 5000.00 with the average being 2000.00 to 3500.00. Times have change. And, no, I don't feel as though I can negotiate with the breeders. Frankly, I wouldn't even try. Lizzie-


----------



## Joey's Mom2

Maltesemomma, I feel the same way about negotiating. I would feel too much like I'm insulting the breeder if I try to negotiate, and Lord knows, I don't want to insult anyone!! The fact that I'm inquiring means I think highly of them.


----------



## beckybc03

> Maltesemomma, I feel the same way about negotiating. I would feel too much like I'm insulting the breeder if I try to negotiate, and Lord knows, I don't want to insult anyone!! The fact that I'm inquiring means I think highly of them.[/B]



While I wouldn't say that my mom "negotiated" for Lilly, we did not pay asking price. The breeder wanted $1800 and my parents had said they would spend $1000 (Lilly was my 25th bday present). I had put a deposit down on a breeder that I now know was not a good breeder but that puppy died. My mom had found Lilly's breeder when I was first looking but the puppies were too much money but after my first pup died she decided to call her again to see if she knew of any other breeders. Well turns out that the person who put a deposit down on Lilly got in a bad car accident and couldn't take her. My mom didn't want to pay $1800 so she "negotiated" her down to $1300. The breeder felt that it was sort of a "meant to be" type of situation seeing as though my mom had inquired about Lilly before the litter was even born and somehow we still ended up back there! Anyway, long story short I don't really think there was anything wrong with my mom asking the breeder to accept a lower price.


----------



## Joey's Mom2

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=325897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maltesemomma, I feel the same way about negotiating. I would feel too much like I'm insulting the breeder if I try to negotiate, and Lord knows, I don't want to insult anyone!! The fact that I'm inquiring means I think highly of them.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I wouldn't say that my mom "negotiated" for Lilly, we did not pay asking price. The breeder wanted $1800 and my parents had said they would spend $1000 (Lilly was my 25th bday present). I had put a deposit down on a breeder that I now know was not a good breeder but that puppy died. My mom had found Lilly's breeder when I was first looking but the puppies were too much money but after my first pup died she decided to call her again to see if she knew of any other breeders. Well turns out that the person who put a deposit down on Lilly got in a bad car accident and couldn't take her. My mom didn't want to pay $1800 so she "negotiated" her down to $1300. The breeder felt that it was sort of a "meant to be" type of situation seeing as though my mom had inquired about Lilly before the litter was even born and somehow we still ended up back there! Anyway, long story short I don't really think there was anything wrong with my mom asking the breeder to accept a lower price.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

You're right. There's probably nothing wrong with negotiating, according to a breeder. Perhaps I'm totally off in think that I'm insulting, when in reality, negotiating is a reality in business.


----------



## HappyB

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=325904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maltesemomma, I feel the same way about negotiating. I would feel too much like I'm insulting the breeder if I try to negotiate, and Lord knows, I don't want to insult anyone!! The fact that I'm inquiring means I think highly of them.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I wouldn't say that my mom "negotiated" for Lilly, we did not pay asking price. The breeder wanted $1800 and my parents had said they would spend $1000 (Lilly was my 25th bday present). I had put a deposit down on a breeder that I now know was not a good breeder but that puppy died. My mom had found Lilly's breeder when I was first looking but the puppies were too much money but after my first pup died she decided to call her again to see if she knew of any other breeders. Well turns out that the person who put a deposit down on Lilly got in a bad car accident and couldn't take her. My mom didn't want to pay $1800 so she "negotiated" her down to $1300. The breeder felt that it was sort of a "meant to be" type of situation seeing as though my mom had inquired about Lilly before the litter was even born and somehow we still ended up back there! Anyway, long story short I don't really think there was anything wrong with my mom asking the breeder to accept a lower price.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right. There's probably nothing wrong with negotiating, according to a breeder. Perhaps I'm totally off in think that I'm insulting, when in reality, negotiating is a reality in business.
> [/B]
Click to expand...


If someone tries to "negotiate" with me on the price of a pup, I tell them my pup is not for them. First, I do see it as an insult. This is not a used car, but a living, breathing animal. Second, I have to wonder if a person wants to "negotiate" the price will they be one to skimp on care for the pup later. I feel that the price I charge for my pups is more than fair for the quality I am selling and for my time I have put into raising it for them. 
On another note, I have been known to reduce my price as I got to know a person, yet they were never aware of it. It's happened more than once when I did the initial interview, and the price wasn't the major issue with them.


----------



## Rita

Gee Whizz I got my Pearlie for only $900 in Palm Beach, Fl from a very knowledgeable veteran hobby breeder from Cuba.







He also bred Havanese. She was AKC registered with one year guarantee on genetic defects...I believe she was worth every penny and has minimal tearing, and seems to be within standard at 11 months and 5 pounds 2 ounces.

I happen to think she is priceless!!


----------



## Joey's Mom2

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=326039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(FendiMunchkin @ Jan 27 2007, 06:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=325897
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> Maltesemomma, I feel the same way about negotiating. I would feel too much like I'm insulting the breeder if I try to negotiate, and Lord knows, I don't want to insult anyone!! The fact that I'm inquiring means I think highly of them.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I wouldn't say that my mom "negotiated" for Lilly, we did not pay asking price. The breeder wanted $1800 and my parents had said they would spend $1000 (Lilly was my 25th bday present). I had put a deposit down on a breeder that I now know was not a good breeder but that puppy died. My mom had found Lilly's breeder when I was first looking but the puppies were too much money but after my first pup died she decided to call her again to see if she knew of any other breeders. Well turns out that the person who put a deposit down on Lilly got in a bad car accident and couldn't take her. My mom didn't want to pay $1800 so she "negotiated" her down to $1300. The breeder felt that it was sort of a "meant to be" type of situation seeing as though my mom had inquired about Lilly before the litter was even born and somehow we still ended up back there! Anyway, long story short I don't really think there was anything wrong with my mom asking the breeder to accept a lower price.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

You're right. There's probably nothing wrong with negotiating, according to a breeder. Perhaps I'm totally off in think that I'm insulting, when in reality, negotiating is a reality in business.
[/B][/QUOTE]


If someone tries to "negotiate" with me on the price of a pup, I tell them my pup is not for them. First, I do see it as an insult. This is not a used car, but a living, breathing animal. Second, I have to wonder if a person wants to "negotiate" the price will they be one to skimp on care for the pup later. I feel that the price I charge for my pups is more than fair for the quality I am selling and for my time I have put into raising it for them. 
On another note, I have been known to reduce my price as I got to know a person, yet they were never aware of it. It's happened more than once when I did the initial interview, and the price wasn't the major issue with them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for clarifying. I have always wanted to know what the situation is from a breeder's point of view. And yes, if I do try to negotiate (which I have never), then I do feel like I'm indirectly insulting the breeder. I know the costs that is involved in breeding is hardly a profit when selling pups because you have to take into consideration, the vet costs, the cost of c-section, the cost of stud service, etc. Not to mention, top breeders breed only healthy, beautiful puppies. Plus what these puppies give back in love and affection--you cannot put a price tag on.


----------



## Petal

I paid 800 for Petal 4 yrs ago-in Arkansas.
She was worth every penny of it!!


----------



## Mollys humans

> i live in ca, i paid $1,000 and $1200. i saw some for around $600 too.[/B]


We paid $1200 for Molly and she is AKC registered. Both her grandparents are Champions but Molly isn't shown......she's a member of the family and she runs things in this house. I've saw them in the newspaper for as low as $600 but not sure I'd trust that too much.

We bought Molly at a pet store. She had her first shots and vet visit documentation. She was also already microchipped. We have her line back four generations......to great grandparents. She came with a warranty for up to six months of good health, too.


----------



## Kara

For Milly I paid $450, she is mostly maltese, her mum was purebred and her dad was a little bit shih-tzu. And the puppy I am getting at the start of June is $900, high price for here, most are between $300-$600. The new pup's mum and dad are champion show dogs, and he comes desexed, all vaccinations (until next year of course), wormed, microchipped so thats pretty good. Saves me having to do all that once he arrives, more time to play. I cant wait.


----------



## tamizami

I'm new here and found this thread very interesting! While looking for our baby, I went to the American Maltese Association website, where I found a list of breeders for California. It didn't even occur to me to look anywhere else. Once I began contacting the different breeders, I didn't even think to try to negotiate the price. What I found very disturbing is that the local pet store was selling maltese for the same price - and it was obvious they were getting them from puppy mills in Kansa, Missouri and Arkansas. 

All of this happened before I fully understood the costs of finishing, showing, breeding and whelping! Now the more I read up on those topics, the more I get interested in breeding (not Shiva, she is too tiny and already spayed). Needless to say, I need to do a lot more research and soul searching before pitching that idea to hubby.


----------



## pburnette

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=285868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan,
> 
> I just happened to be brousing the posts and came across your's. I am Phyllis
> Burnette of Ga-Li Maltese (the lady that you talked to in FL and AL). It is a small world! Yes, we do hate to see our babies go. We love them so much and we have to be certain that they go to "forever homes". I am having to let more of them go now (because we kept too many), but we are happy when we know that they are in a wonderful home. We don' ship because we feel that the puppy has to be the right puppy for you and you need to see the puppy first. We also want to get to know people that get our babies. We brought them into this world and we are responsible for the lives that they have.
> 
> We are breeding only to better the breed, I often let my Show Potentials go as pets. I abide by the American Maltese Association Code of Ethics.
> 
> We have had some Maltese waiting to show, but haven't been able to do it because we are working on our FL. homel We have made 10 Champions and one International Champion. I have no desire to become a big breeder or a well known breeder, as I think the puppies often have a better home pets even if they are show quality! It is so challenging to see what wonderful Maltese we can produce by studying the ancestry and our current line.
> 
> 
> Phyllis[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phyllis,
> I remember you well and I'm so happy to see some of your pups have joined homes of our SM family. It was bad timing for you and for me.....you were in the middle of multiple hurricanes and I was anxious to get a puppy housetrained before my daughter started to dental school. I have always used you as the benchmark for maltese breeders. I really, really appreciated your enthusiasm for the breed and I also thought you were so kind to talk to me for so long. It all worked out for me because we got Sadie from a small show breeder from Georgia. Then we fell madly in love with her and got her littermate, Sassy. I'm sorry to say that we lost Sassy in late May to NME/GME but she was my heart dog. I can never be sorry that I got the opportunity to have her in my life. Now I have a sweet female puppy from Tajon. Some day I'll be looking you up again. I lost my house to Katrina but once we rebuild we may be ready for another puppy. I hope we'll be able to talk about puppies down the road. Keep posting here.....we need your insight!
> Susan
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Susan,

I am so sorry to hear that you lost your Sassy. I know how heartbroken you have been. It breaks our hearts to lost a really old one! 

We do often keep our puppies until they are older, especially the ones that are show potentials. But then, we have been letting them go as pets when we know they will be loved forever! I have three little boys that are older. They are all show potenials, but I haven't been able to let them go to show people when I don't know how their lives will be.

We kept all of our first litters. We have had lots of fun showing them, but we just couldn't give them up. So now we are having to let our puppies go. We really aren't cut out to be breeders.

Have you rebuilt your house yet? I hope things are turning out well for you.

I am not on the list often as I have so much going on and really haven't figured out what to do on the list yet!

Phyllis
Ga-Li Maltese


----------



## MalteseMum

Chloe was $950 in N.Y.


----------



## 3Maltmom

I donated $50 for Daisy, through NMR. :wub: 

I know, that's not what this thread is about. 

Just have to get a "plug" in whenever possible. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> I donated $50 for Daisy, through NMR. :wub:
> 
> I know, that's not what this thread is about.
> 
> Just have to get a "plug" in whenever possible. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :rockon:


----------



## 1malt4me

> I've been thinking about the subject of the last few posts.... In my search for puppy, I found several tiers of breeders. These are not puppymills and are legitimate breeders but there is a big difference in price and quality. This is not a "scientific" listing... just what I have discovered in my quest for a baby last spring. There may be breeders who fit between these categories and I'm not sure where to put the one mentioned on SM not long ago, Ballet Blanc, since its prices are even higher than those of the "famous" breeders.
> 
> - Famous breeders of distinction who are almost celebrities in the Maltese world such as Divine, Marcris, Rhapsody and several others. Their pet quality puppies come from well-known, proven, champions on both sides and even the pet quality puppies are not terribly far from the standard. Some will sell show prospect puppies. Pet prices are around $2,000-$3,500.
> 
> - Breeders who have a small breeding program using champion dams and/or sires that have come out of the famous breeders' programs. Most of these breeders sell puppies of show quality also. Pedigrees include lots of champions and well-known names. They follow the AMA guidelines. Pet quality prices are around $1,200-$2,500.
> 
> - Breeders whose dams and/or sires are not necessarily from champions although there may be a champion here and there on the pedigree, but not necessarily one that is well known. They seem to know about the breed and follow the AMA guidelines and do require spay/neuter contracts, etc. They don't usually have show quality puppies. Prices for pets are approx. $1,000-$1,500.
> 
> - Breeders whose dams and sires come from various places and there are no champions in the pedigrees. The dogs usually mature to a larger size and can be pretty far from the standard. They tend to be the breeders who advertise in the newspaper. Many times these breeders let their puppies go at 6-9 weeks and they don't require a spay/neuter agreement. Their pet prices are approx. $400-$800.[/B]


I like it too. I would add that I would stay away from breeders who register their pups with other registries that are not AKC. Also, as someone else pointed out there are a lot of bad breeders out there that have tea cup, micro, pocket and mini puppies that charge big bucks and that doesn't mean that they are good. Lastly I also noticed that to some degree the price reflects the quality of the puppy and the advantage of buying from 1 of the top 2 breeders described above is that the puppy is going to look more like what a maltese should look like.


----------



## Cosy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=26608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about the subject of the last few posts.... In my search for puppy, I found several tiers of breeders. These are not puppymills and are legitimate breeders but there is a big difference in price and quality. This is not a "scientific" listing... just what I have discovered in my quest for a baby last spring. There may be breeders who fit between these categories and I'm not sure where to put the one mentioned on SM not long ago, Ballet Blanc, since its prices are even higher than those of the "famous" breeders.
> 
> - Famous breeders of distinction who are almost celebrities in the Maltese world such as Divine, Marcris, Rhapsody and several others. Their pet quality puppies come from well-known, proven, champions on both sides and even the pet quality puppies are not terribly far from the standard. Some will sell show prospect puppies. Pet prices are around $2,000-$3,500.
> 
> - Breeders who have a small breeding program using champion dams and/or sires that have come out of the famous breeders' programs. Most of these breeders sell puppies of show quality also. Pedigrees include lots of champions and well-known names. They follow the AMA guidelines. Pet quality prices are around $1,200-$2,500.
> 
> - Breeders whose dams and/or sires are not necessarily from champions although there may be a champion here and there on the pedigree, but not necessarily one that is well known. They seem to know about the breed and follow the AMA guidelines and do require spay/neuter contracts, etc. They don't usually have show quality puppies. Prices for pets are approx. $1,000-$1,500.
> 
> - Breeders whose dams and sires come from various places and there are no champions in the pedigrees. The dogs usually mature to a larger size and can be pretty far from the standard. They tend to be the breeders who advertise in the newspaper. Many times these breeders let their puppies go at 6-9 weeks and they don't require a spay/neuter agreement. Their pet prices are approx. $400-$800.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it too. I would add that I would stay away from breeders who register their pups with other registries that are not AKC. Also, as someone else pointed out there are a lot of bad breeders out there that have tea cup, micro, pocket and mini puppies that charge big bucks and that doesn't mean that they are good. Lastly I also noticed that to some degree the price reflects the quality of the puppy and the advantage of buying from 1 of the top 2 breeders described above is that the puppy is going to look more like what a maltese should look like.
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Yes, the top breeders do sell more pups that look more the standard, but there are nice pups in the smaller AKC show breeders too. Sometimes the guarantee is better with top breeders too. It's important to investigate, ask questions and ask others with maltese about breeders you are interested in visiting or calling.
I might add to stay away from those who advertise pups as tinies too. It's so misleading and not always healthy. Beware of brokers. They're just as bad.


----------



## herculesdad

My belief is that if you find the *right* breeder, negotiating is not an option. If you are fine (which you shouldn't be obviously) with using a BYB or a puppy mill, then by all means negotiate since they are looking after their bottom line, you should too. 

But if you find that wonderful breeder who you know has put love and time into raising a pup properly, how can you negotiate that love? My breeder only breeds a couple times a year and I knew Hercules was given individual time and care which I find priceless. I found Hercules at 12 weeks old but I couldn't pick him up until 16 weeks (I was in CA and he was in PA) but my breeder was more than willing to keep him for another 4 weeks at her expense and time. She also takes time to answer all my questions promptly even now- its a blessing knowing I always have someone to turn to.

Before i get off on a tangent, what I'm trying to say is if you find the right loving breeder, they put so much time into your puppy, even spending $2000 or $3000 is a bargain.


----------



## pico's parent

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 30 2004, 05:57 PM
> *Pet quality $1,000-2,500 from a reputable, responsible breeder. I haven't seen anything from a reputable breeder under $1,000 other than retired breeding dogs for adoption.
> 
> You won't see a show dog for under $3,000.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26423*
Click to expand...

That has been my experience, also. It seems that those under $1,000 are from non-professional home breeders. Kallie was $650 from such a breeder over two years' ago; both her parents were purchased at pet stores. :brownbag: 

Catcher cost a lot more, from a professional breeder.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Catcher looks more to the standard but Kallie just has my heart! I'd take them both in a minute. :smilie_daumenpos: 

Pico comes from a one-time breeding by a family member who bred her female to get a couple more puppies for herself. 3 were more than she wanted so I got Pico. So I am sympatico with those who did not research reputable, responsible breeders to get their furbabies and got them without knowing such a thing existed.

All Maltese owners are welcome here and we share our knowledge of this wonderful breed to the enrichment of all. That said, the prices paid for some of the Maltese on this thread strongly indicate they probably did not come from good breedings. I caution anyone who looks for a Maltese in the price range under $2000 to research the breeder on the USDA website before buying. You will not get a properly bred Maltese from a newspaper ad, MOST internet ads and websites (reputable top breeders DO have websites and rescue groups do advertise!), street corners, Pet "Expos", pet stores, brokers or back-yard breeders. Properly bred Maltese are in high demand and breeders have no problem finding buyers. It is costly to breed Maltese (think of your own vet bills for your one or more furbabies!) due to vet bills and reputable breeders do not breed their bitch numerous times as do puppymill and other breeders who ARE in it for the profit. Reputable breeders are breeders who do it for the love and betterment of the breed, not to profit handsomely. Breeders in it for the profit churn out many more puppies from each bitch, do not provide proper medical care and do not much care about the home their puppies go to. THAT'S the way to make a handsome profit!

OK. Off my soapbox. We love EVERY Maltese on this Forum but please be careful when buying your next furbaby.


----------



## sammysmom

Was just reading your question and was concerned. I live at the Jersey Shore too. I live in Brick. Not sure if it is close to you, but don't don't don't purchase a maltese puppy from the Puppy Store on Route 70 in Brick, next to Target. I know they are selling for over $2,000 and are guaranteed to be unhealthy. My vet said that if anyone brings a dog in that they bought there she automatically gives them antibiotics. I have gone in a few times and quietly mentioned to people to go get their dog from a breeder, not to buy one from this store. Also they are owned by the same people who own the American Puppy Club in Middletown on Route 35, they have had numerous complaints against them by various groups.


----------



## belibaby14

> Was just reading your question and was concerned. I live at the Jersey Shore too. I live in Brick. Not sure if it is close to you, but don't don't don't purchase a maltese puppy from the Puppy Store on Route 70 in Brick, next to Target. I know they are selling for over $2,000 and are guaranteed to be unhealthy. My vet said that if anyone brings a dog in that they bought there she automatically gives them antibiotics. I have gone in a few times and quietly mentioned to people to go get their dog from a breeder, not to buy one from this store. Also they are owned by the same people who own the American Puppy Club in Middletown on Route 35, they have had numerous complaints against them by various groups.[/B]


Omg, when I was looking for a puppy (before I got Belinha) I ALMOST bought a maltese from American Puppy Club. Wow, good thing I didnt!


----------



## saltymalty

Do you notice how they keep changing their name? They used to be called something else with the word "breeder" in the name.


----------



## The A Team

I got Archie while I was visiting family out in San Diego almost 4 years ago. He was from a pet shop in Escondito :brownbag: , I paid $1500 for him. I never registered him because it wasn't any registry I had ever heard of. Mistake to buy him? Hard to say - because I love him more than life itself. He'll turn 4 years old in December and is healthy.


Abbey came from a small breeder about 45 minutes away from me. Her dogs are all beautiful, I visited her several times before bringing Abbs home with me. I got to meet both her parents. She's quite healthy and a ball of boundless energy. Abbey will be three years old in November. I paid $1200 for her.


After being a part of this forum and seeing the different "looks" from the breeders, I've already decided which breeder I'd love to get my next malt from.....no time soon though. 

Oh, I almost forgot Tinker - but he's not a maltese, he's a yorkie. He came from a puppy mill that was shut down, I paid $400 for him which covered his neuter and shots. And I'm not sure how hold he is either. The vets guess him to be around 2 or 3 years old. I saved his life, but he's not a normal dog....he wouldn't be for just anyone.


----------



## Cathy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=26608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about the subject of the last few posts.... In my search for puppy, I found several tiers of breeders. These are not puppymills and are legitimate breeders but there is a big difference in price and quality. This is not a "scientific" listing... just what I have discovered in my quest for a baby last spring. There may be breeders who fit between these categories and I'm not sure where to put the one mentioned on SM not long ago, Ballet Blanc, since its prices are even higher than those of the "famous" breeders.
> 
> - Famous breeders of distinction who are almost celebrities in the Maltese world such as Divine, Marcris, Rhapsody and several others. Their pet quality puppies come from well-known, proven, champions on both sides and even the pet quality puppies are not terribly far from the standard. Some will sell show prospect puppies. Pet prices are around $2,000-$3,500.
> 
> - Breeders who have a small breeding program using champion dams and/or sires that have come out of the famous breeders' programs. Most of these breeders sell puppies of show quality also. Pedigrees include lots of champions and well-known names. They follow the AMA guidelines. Pet quality prices are around $1,200-$2,500.
> 
> - Breeders whose dams and/or sires are not necessarily from champions although there may be a champion here and there on the pedigree, but not necessarily one that is well known. They seem to know about the breed and follow the AMA guidelines and do require spay/neuter contracts, etc. They don't usually have show quality puppies. Prices for pets are approx. $1,000-$1,500.
> 
> - Breeders whose dams and sires come from various places and there are no champions in the pedigrees. The dogs usually mature to a larger size and can be pretty far from the standard. They tend to be the breeders who advertise in the newspaper. Many times these breeders let their puppies go at 6-9 weeks and they don't require a spay/neuter agreement. Their pet prices are approx. $400-$800.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it too. I would add that I would stay away from breeders who register their pups with other registries that are not AKC. Also, as someone else pointed out there are a lot of bad breeders out there that have tea cup, micro, pocket and mini puppies that charge big bucks and that doesn't mean that they are good. Lastly I also noticed that to some degree the price reflects the quality of the puppy and the advantage of buying from 1 of the top 2 breeders described above is that the puppy is going to look more like what a maltese should look like.
> [/B]
Click to expand...



I'd like to add that there are also BYBs and those who have only shown a little who charge $3000 - $3500 for a female pet. Somehow they are able to dupe buyers and their puppies get sold.

Cathy A


----------



## Cosy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=442976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about the subject of the last few posts.... In my search for puppy, I found several tiers of breeders. These are not puppymills and are legitimate breeders but there is a big difference in price and quality. This is not a "scientific" listing... just what I have discovered in my quest for a baby last spring. There may be breeders who fit between these categories and I'm not sure where to put the one mentioned on SM not long ago, Ballet Blanc, since its prices are even higher than those of the "famous" breeders.
> 
> - Famous breeders of distinction who are almost celebrities in the Maltese world such as Divine, Marcris, Rhapsody and several others. Their pet quality puppies come from well-known, proven, champions on both sides and even the pet quality puppies are not terribly far from the standard. Some will sell show prospect puppies. Pet prices are around $2,000-$3,500.
> 
> - Breeders who have a small breeding program using champion dams and/or sires that have come out of the famous breeders' programs. Most of these breeders sell puppies of show quality also. Pedigrees include lots of champions and well-known names. They follow the AMA guidelines. Pet quality prices are around $1,200-$2,500.
> 
> - Breeders whose dams and/or sires are not necessarily from champions although there may be a champion here and there on the pedigree, but not necessarily one that is well known. They seem to know about the breed and follow the AMA guidelines and do require spay/neuter contracts, etc. They don't usually have show quality puppies. Prices for pets are approx. $1,000-$1,500.
> 
> - Breeders whose dams and sires come from various places and there are no champions in the pedigrees. The dogs usually mature to a larger size and can be pretty far from the standard. They tend to be the breeders who advertise in the newspaper. Many times these breeders let their puppies go at 6-9 weeks and they don't require a spay/neuter agreement. Their pet prices are approx. $400-$800.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it too. I would add that I would stay away from breeders who register their pups with other registries that are not AKC. Also, as someone else pointed out there are a lot of bad breeders out there that have tea cup, micro, pocket and mini puppies that charge big bucks and that doesn't mean that they are good. Lastly I also noticed that to some degree the price reflects the quality of the puppy and the advantage of buying from 1 of the top 2 breeders described above is that the puppy is going to look more like what a maltese should look like.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to add that there are also BYBs and those who have only shown a little who charge $3000 - $3500 for a female pet. Somehow they are able to dupe buyers and their puppies get sold.
> 
> Cathy A
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


The only reason they dupe the buyers is due to lack of knowledge on the part of the buyer. That's why it's so important to keep reiterating to stay away from those breeders who proclaim to sell TINIES, TEACUPS, ETC. Although AKC guarantees nothing it is the registry of merit and if one is paying top dollar, they should require the registry with the best reputation, which is AKC.


----------



## PuttiePie

:smpullhair: I have seen some "BREEDERS" :brownbag: who do not have their dogs listed with AKC registration OR have EVER SHOWN their dogs asking well OVER 3,000 dollars for their Maltese. It's sickening to me. Scam City. :smpullhair: All we can do is keep trying to educate people ........... I did alot of research when I was looking for Posie...I saw alot of bad bad stuff with regards to this issue...All I can say is BUYER BEWARE. AKC or keep moving.....JMHO.....( Unless the doggie is a Rescue, am talking about purchasing a dog here, that's all)>


----------



## jodublin

we bought obi in ireland in august he cost 1000 euros .i think thats 1500 in dollers.females at the moment are 1200 euros as their seems a shortage.we bought suga 2years ago she cost 700euro.worth every penny :biggrin:


----------



## jacksonsmomma

I got Jackson for a little over 1500.00 - he is of course, well - a male.  There were no females available so I don't know what a female would have been. He is AKC registered - as a matter of fact I just recieved his papers and welcome package from AKC a month ago - and he has a clean bill of health thus far (knock on wood and crossing myself). When I was looking around at other breeders in the area I heard as little as 1200 - and as much as 3000 for Maltese puppies. I heard the closer it gets to the holidays - the higher the price gets. I can't say I would never spend 3 grand on a puppy - but before Jackson I didn't think I would ever spend 1500 on one! 

Kari


----------



## Gail

> Hi everyone. I am curious, how much is the "going rate" for a well bred, AKC maltese puppy? Here, on the east coast they seem to run from $1500 to $3000.[/B]


I paid $1350 in Illinois.


----------



## rmwms

I paid $1500 in North Carolina for a full blooded female Maltese.
The males were $1200.

Why are females more expensive?


----------



## Luna'sMom

I paid $700 (Australian dollars) for Luna. Females are generally more expensive because they are the sex which produces puppies (i.e. breeders need more females and only 1-2 males) and in Australia the seem to be they rarer sex (alot of puppies are males - according to what I got told - and most are kept for showing). Atleast thats what my thoughts on the topic are. I thought it was ridiculous that Luna cost less by about $700 than pet shore mutts i.e. malt/poodle crosses and all the other dogs at my puppy school were crosses i.e. a Spanador (spaniel X Labrador) and Pug X Jack Russel (sooo ugly)!!


----------



## Tina

> Why are females more expensive?[/B]


Females are more expensive because of demand. I get more requests for females than I do males. I usually have more males than females and as someone else said I (a breeder) keep the really nice girls for myself to show and breed. 
With the spay/neuter contracts that breeders are using now getting a girl and breeding her isn't an option. People believe that girls are easier to care for and more loving. People believe also that males always hike their leg and pee everywhere. It just depends on the dog and the new owner and how they communicate together.

Tina


----------



## Kara

I got Murphy for $900, that included him being microchipped, desexed, vaccinated, wormed and his papers.


----------

